# Pacific Nw Spring 2007 Rally



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, everyone. I am thinking that we need to get started on organizing our next PNW Rally. I know we talked about some site choices but the general feeling I got was that Deschutes so perfectly meets our needs that we would go back there. Correct me if I am wrong on that. I am looking at the last weekend in April (28-29) and am thinking that we need to get those reservations for the group site in soon. Where is everyone on this? Jodi


----------



## LarryTheOutback

jnk36jnk said:


> Deschutes ... April (28-29)


We will BE THERE !!!

That is, unless you guys don't want to be around a couple of newlywed's. The 30th will be our wedding anniversary, celebrating 13 _long _ years of marriage (don't get started ... Ellen says it that way too 

...and unless you don't want to be bored by the long slide show of our "Land Cruise" (snooze).

Besides, we can't wait to see the entire group pay homage to Doug





































See you there!

Ed & Ellen


----------



## ARzark

Sounds like a plan


----------



## PDX_Doug

That weekend will work for DS and I. Shannon and DD will be off doing a Brownies thing that weekend.
Dean, can you promise us the Potluck Hurricane again this year (No, I'm not referring to the drink here!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Uh oh, with no PDX_Shannon around who will keep Doug in line?


----------



## mv945

Sounds good here! Maybe we can make it down on Friday this time too...


----------



## Chabbie1

What is the name of the campground? I know it would be a long drive for a weekend from n.Cal., but it is not out of the question. Would like to know more about the area as well.
Chabbie


----------



## PDX_Doug

Chabbie1 said:


> What is the name of the campground? I know it would be a long drive for a weekend from n.Cal., but it is not out of the question. Would like to know more about the area as well.
> Chabbie


Chabbie,

It is the "Deschutes River State Recreation Area" located on the Deschutes river at it's confluence with the Columbia river, about 20 miles east of The Dalles off of I-84.

We would love to see you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Chabbie1 said:


> What is the name of the campground?


Here's the Oregon State Park website for the campground (click here).


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there again....so, I am counting four with one possibility. I need more interest if I am going to go out on a limb and charge the group site for that weekend. Come on everyone, where are you? Our last two rallies there have been very successful. I was also hoping we could have some discussion with all those who are caravaning with us to the Regional Rally. j


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hang in there Jodi!









It's still early and I'm sure that by the time all is said and done we will be able to count on at least our normal turnout, and I bet a few new faces as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

jnk36jnk said:


> I need more interest if I am going to go out on a limb and charge the group site for that weekend.


I agree with Doug, it does always seem to start slowly. That said, we've got to get the reservation in ... so come on folks, check your calendars!


----------



## BlueWedge

We are in.... of course









So where is the PNW winter rally at ????


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Count the Oregon Camper crew in for sure.

Jodi....you running point on this rally?

I'll go ahead and nominate you...anyone care to second the nomination?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi again, I don't mind being the person in charge of the reservations. I guess I can kind of manage the pot luck, it really doesn't take much. Dean is so wrapped up in the Regional Rally he won't be much help. Blue Wedge, I think we had the winter rally last weekend at Beverly Beach. Dean and I were there, where were you???


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi again, I don't mind being the person in charge of the reservations. I guess I can kind of manage the pot luck, it really doesn't take much. Dean is so wrapped up in the Regional Rally he won't be much help. Blue Wedge, I think we had the winter rally last weekend at Beverly Beach. Dean and I were there, where were you???


Phoenix, but they wouldn't let us take the outback through security









Speaking of regional west rally ... we are making the trip back reservations this week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Phoenix, but they wouldn't let us take the outback through security
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of regional west rally ... we are making the trip back reservations this week.


We're going to have a great convoy rolling down from the PNW...


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> Speaking of regional west rally ... we are making the trip back reservations this week.


David,

Be sure to let us know what you end up with (Unless you think you will be sick of us all by then... Then just tell us something different!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Count us in too









Scott


----------



## BlueWedge

PDX_Doug said:


> Speaking of regional west rally ... we are making the trip back reservations this week.


David,

Be sure to let us know what you end up with (Unless you think you will be sick of us all by then... Then just tell us something different!).

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I posted the places/times for the trip back in the western rally thread (updated my previous post so you might have to look back in the thread). I should probably just add a new post. I PM'd our schedule to jnk36jnk and WACamper. PM's only allow forwarding to 2 people ? I went with a stop in Montana, like you mentioned, instead of the 12 hour marathon. ( I have a story about one of those marathon drives when we were leaving Yellowstone last time )


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> ( I have a story about one of those marathon drives when we were leaving Yellowstone last time )


Funny...I'll have a few cold beers at the next Rally...perhaps we can swap one for the other.


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> ( I have a story about one of those marathon drives when we were leaving Yellowstone last time )


Funny...I'll have a few cold beers at the next Rally...perhaps we can swap one for the other.








[/quote]

It involves cattle, a high mountain pass, a mountain man rendezvous and one very long day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> ( I have a story about one of those marathon drives when we were leaving Yellowstone last time )


Funny...I'll have a few cold beers at the next Rally...perhaps we can swap one for the other.








[/quote]

It involves cattle, a high mountain pass, a mountain man rendezvous and one very long day.
[/quote]

Oh...so I need to get you a few beers to get the full story eh?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there everyone, I just thought I would let you know that the group site at Deschutes is ours, officially, for April 27 through the 29! So far I count eight families who are committed to come. Hope to see a lot more of you out there. We have so much fun, I would hate to see anyone miss out. Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

You can count on my son and I to be there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jodi...I'm sure FoxFam Outbacker will come...they just don't log on to the site very often.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi again, I don't mind being the person in charge of the reservations. I guess I can kind of manage the pot luck, it really doesn't take much. Dean is so wrapped up in the Regional Rally he won't be much help. Blue Wedge, I think we had the winter rally last weekend at Beverly Beach. Dean and I were there, where were you???


We were there too - left on Saturday, 12/30. Although you probably didn't recognize us - we weren't in the USS Raptor. That rig has moved on to new owners and we have switched rigs (yes once again) and have a Winnebeggo Sightseer. We decided to make the jump to a motor home so we could enjoy regular camping again (with out quads - is there such a thing) and not have a cumbersome Raptor to haul around. This way we have the best of both worlds.

We might be able to make the Spring Rally - need to verify schedules so I'll keep you posted. It would be fun to see you all again.


----------



## ARzark

Don't worry Jodi, we'll fill the place as usual! Maybe we could get a few of our friends from North of the border too. As a bonus, we may actually get to meet the mysterious Y-Guy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Hi again, I don't mind being the person in charge of the reservations. I guess I can kind of manage the pot luck, it really doesn't take much. Dean is so wrapped up in the Regional Rally he won't be much help. Blue Wedge, I think we had the winter rally last weekend at Beverly Beach. Dean and I were there, where were you???


We were there too - left on Saturday, 12/30. Although you probably didn't recognize us - we weren't in the USS Raptor. That rig has moved on to new owners and we have switched rigs (yes once again) and have a Winnebeggo Sightseer. We decided to make the jump to a motor home so we could enjoy regular camping again (with out quads - is there such a thing) and not have a cumbersome Raptor to haul around. This way we have the best of both worlds.

We might be able to make the Spring Rally - need to verify schedules so I'll keep you posted. It would be fun to see you all again.
[/quote]

Sure hope the four of you can make the rally. Would be great to see you guys again.

Congrats on the new motorhome...sounds nice. Steve have a web page for it yet?


----------



## BlueWedge

I spoke with some others about the Rally today who might make it. They will probably post soon.

Wow I better start the mods for the rally... I got a list... Now if it would just stop raining and blowing...


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sure hope the four of you can make the rally. Would be great to see you guys again.
> 
> Congrats on the new motorhome...sounds nice. Steve have a web page for it yet?


No web page for it yet - he's only done one mod so far. It needs to get warmer so he can do some outside mods. He's going stir crazy wanting to modify it!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Sure hope the four of you can make the rally. Would be great to see you guys again.
> 
> Congrats on the new motorhome...sounds nice. Steve have a web page for it yet?


No web page for it yet - he's only done one mod so far. It needs to get warmer so he can do some outside mods. He's going stir crazy wanting to modify it!!!!!
[/quote]

I'm sure he is.....we all are!


----------



## jnk36jnk

I think this is called 'bumping'.


----------



## Swany

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, everyone. I am thinking that we need to get started on organizing our next PNW Rally. I know we talked about some site choices but the general feeling I got was that Deschutes so perfectly meets our needs that we would go back there. Correct me if I am wrong on that. I am looking at the last weekend in April (28-29) and am thinking that we need to get those reservations for the group site in soon. Where is everyone on this? Jodi


So what do you have to do to qualify to go to an Outbacker ralley? Own an outback? I got one of those.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Swany said:


> So what do you have to do to qualify to go to an Outbacker ralley? Own an outback? I got one of those.


Do you know the secret handshake?

Of course you are welcome! Especially if you own an Outback. It's a great group of people; there are always a number of first timers at every rally. (We'll teach you the handshake at the rally ;-)

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

Should we mention the Kool-Aide?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

May want to bring along your appetite Swany, we seem to eat really well


----------



## jim00592

HI JODI







this is your neighbor from the last spring o6 rally JIM & SHELLY .the three ladies and I whould like to attend again this year ? thanks jim


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great Jim, it will be great to see your family again. Jodi


----------



## Baseballrocks

HEY JODI....We have owned our Outback for a little over a year and our friends Jim and Shelly told us about the spring rally last year and unfortunately our son had baseball games, this year he has none at that time so you can count us in. Sounds like a great time and we are looking forward to it! 
Thanks!! Daren and Melissa








HEY JODI....We have owned our Outback for a little over a year and our friends Jim and Shelly told us about the spring rally last year and unfortunately our son had baseball games, this year he has none at that time so you can count us in. Sounds like a great time and we are looking forward to it! 
Thanks!! Daren and Melissa


----------



## Swany

WAcamper said:


> So what do you have to do to qualify to go to an Outbacker ralley? Own an outback? I got one of those.


Do you know the secret handshake?

Of course you are welcome! Especially if you own an Outback. It's a great group of people; there are always a number of first timers at every rally. (We'll teach you the handshake at the rally ;-)

Ed
[/quote]

I think I know the password. Is it zerodockusmuchocrockushallabaluzabub?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Welcome Baseballrocks. I am always pleased when new folks join up with us. I can guarantee you a whole lot of fun. Dean and I have been to all five PNW rallies and we have always had a good time and found all the Outbackers to be nice people. That is why I am so looking forward to our rally in Utah. See you in April. In a month or so we will start talking potluck assignments, so you can expect that. Jodi


----------



## ARzark

How exciting! Looks like we will be meeting some new Outbackers this time. Gotta love that








There is PLENTY of room at Deschutes, we never really have filled the place... as of yet!


----------



## snsgraham

Well, we will be there!
Neither of us have been on the site much in the last few months so some fella with a "wombat" gave us the heads up..

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn

Baseballrocks said:


> HEY JODI....We have owned our Outback for a little over a year and our friends Jim and Shelly told us about the spring rally last year and unfortunately our son had baseball games, this year he has none at that time so you can count us in. Sounds like a great time and we are looking forward to it!
> Thanks!! Daren and Melissa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY JODI....We have owned our Outback for a little over a year and our friends Jim and Shelly told us about the spring rally last year and unfortunately our son had baseball games, this year he has none at that time so you can count us in. Sounds like a great time and we are looking forward to it!
> Thanks!! Daren and Melissa


Now thats excitement....excitement







.........and on there first post


----------



## jnk36jnk

The spring PNW rally is beginning to shape up with the following Outbackers committed to attending.

jnk36jnk
LarrytheOutback
Wacamper
PDX Doug
mv945
BlueWedge
Oregon Camper
Fox Family
Scott and Jamie
jim00592
Baseballrocks
snsgrahm
Crismon4
Thunder
Camper Andy
Dawgs
jskeele
Nails2001

and seriously thinking about it are:

Y-guy (at least his wife is)
rlw147

See you all there

Dean

18 confirmed, 2 still thinking about it


----------



## Chabbie1

As much as we would love to join all of you, Unfortunately, we will not be able to make it. Maybe next time.
Have Fun
Chabbie


----------



## jnk36jnk

Chabbie 1, 
Sorry to hear you can't make it







, but I can understand, a 1,100 mile round trip for a week end is a whole lot of driving to do. So, how about the Zion rally over the 4th of July?
Dean


----------



## Crismon4

Sorry for the delay, but could you list us as Tentative? I'm fairly certain we can make it at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great, Chrismon, I have you on our list. j


----------



## PDX_Doug

See Jodi... I told you this would all come together!








It sounds like we have another great PNW Outbackers rally in the making!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

Now that we're playing in 3 inches of snow here in Camas, can you confirm us as follows?

Crismon4 2/2

Thunder 1/2

Thanks!......counting the days until camping season









Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey Tricia,

Didn't you knew camping season never ends in Oregon. Jodi and I spent New Years at Beverly Beach State Park, on the Oregon coast, the furnace never shut off for three days but we were warm and had a great time. And our oldest daughter, her husband and the "Princess" (read as oldest grand daughter) will be using the Outback as a bedroom this week end when they visit us.

Dean


----------



## Crismon4

If only it was "just" the two of us.....typically our Outback adventures include our two boys (7 & 10), at least one dog, and now that we have adopted a deaf Boxer puppy, we'll need to bring two dogs. We keep saying that we need a Mom/Dad only weekend in the Outback, but have yet to follow through. I guess we'll live vicariously through you and Jodi









Thanks!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, let me see, we will celebrate 40 years of wedded bliss (!?!) this coming June. It took us at least 30 of those years to reach the point where we could actually be alone, so hope for you springs eternal. We will gladly be your goal. It does happen, and in retrospect, much more quickly than you could imagine! jodi


----------



## rwl147

Jodi-
When is the latest date you need to know if we are going to come to the rally?
Robert


----------



## CamperAndy

Well, I have not replied to this yet as I had no idea what we would be doing. SO here is where I am at.

The DW will be on a sister vacation to the Caribbean so she will not be there. 
The oldest DS has varsity baseball so that is a no go.
The younger DS may have Lacrosse so that is 50/50.
The DD has Friday off and does not do many sports so she should be able to go and will want to take a friend.
I will be taking vacation to cover the house and kids since the DW will be out of the country.

So it looks like I could be about 80/20 on being able to make it. I would bring DD plus a friend and maybe one DS and my two Golden's.


----------



## jnk36jnk

My reply to Robert, inquiring as to the last possible date you could tell us you were coming to the 2007 Spring RNW Rally, would be, when you roll into the park!!! The only reason we keep a tally is to kind of give us an idea of who and how many might be attending. We do give some loose food assignments for the potluck. There is room for about 40 families at the Deschutes group camp site. We have 14 people who have said they will for sure be attending. So, I think we have a lot of space left. We would be glad to see you, and Camper Andy (with whatever parts of his family he can gather up). We just want folks to come and have a good time







jodi


----------



## rwl147

Ok, will talk to the family and will let you know. Just thought you might reserve certain spot. Are you able to fill with water there and where is the best dump on the way back to Portland?


----------



## jnk36jnk

There is water on site, and a dump site at Memaloose state park, between The Dalles and Hood River, on the way back to Portland.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

rwl147 said:


> Are you able to fill with water there and where is the best dump on the way back to Portland?


The is a place to fill with water as you enter the group campsite. The nearest westbound dump station is at Memaloose State Park; it's free with registration at Deschutes SP. Last spring we had a line of Outbacks waiting to dump; quite the picture.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> Are you able to fill with water there and where is the best dump on the way back to Portland?


The is a place to fill with water as you enter the group campsite. The nearest westbound dump station is at Memaloose State Park; it's free with registration at Deschutes SP. Last spring we had a line of Outbacks waiting to dump; quite the picture.

Ed
[/quote]

Ed will be the first to tell you make sure you stop and fill up as you enter the group site...otherwise you'll be carrying a 5 gallon water jug back and forth.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Well... I got distracted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> Well... I got distracted.


I hear ya! I'm sure I would have done the same thing if I hadn't brought water from home. Pulling into the campground after 2.5hrs on the road and seeing 15+ other Outbacks would distract just about anyone on this forum.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well... I got distracted.


I hear ya! I'm sure I would have done the same thing if I hadn't brought water from home. Pulling into the campground after 2.5hrs on the road and seeing 15+ other Outbacks would distract just about anyone on this forum.
[/quote]

That, or kids make for a good distraction too


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Well... I got distracted.


I hear ya! I'm sure I would have done the same thing if I hadn't brought water from home. Pulling into the campground after 2.5hrs on the road and seeing 15+ other Outbacks would distract just about anyone on this forum.
[/quote]

That, or kids make for a good distraction too








[/quote]

Mine or the 30+ that were running around the group site? Sure was a GREAT time....looking forward to the next one.

Jodi...you called Mother Nature and also reserved 75 degree days and no wind at night...right?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, I can't say that I have any particular power in that area but I certainly will be praying for good weather. It looks like our daughter, son-in-law and The Princess (7 yr old Madeline) will be joining us as well. I told them how great the weather was last spring and so that is what they will be expecting. Of course we have also told them the tale about the 2x4 used to hold down the tortillas during the dinner hour wind storm!!! Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That wind storm will go down in PNW Rally history books.

80 degrees and calm one moment...and 50mph wind gusts the next.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Is it too early to start talking about the Saturday afternoon pot luck? We have done no theme, jut good food,(fall 05) Mexican (spring 06) and Hawaiian (fall 06) for themes, so what should this one be? Keeping in mind I've never been to a pot luck of any kind and came away hungry.
Dean


----------



## Dawgs

We would like to get in on the fun too! How do we get signed up for the PNW Spring 2007 Rally?

Steven & Holly
Kennewick


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well generally you have to fill out an application, which is submitted to the memebership committee, who then does a complete back ground check as well as checking references.








However, in your case we will waive all those requirements and just say, *Welcome aboard, see you at the spring rally*!! 
Dean


----------



## Dawgs

jnk36jnk said:


> Well generally you have to fill out an application, which is submitted to the memebership committee, who then does a complete back ground check as well as checking references.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, in your case we will waive all those requirements and just say, *Welcome aboard, see you at the spring rally*!!
> Dean


HAH! You had me locking the front door for a second there! I assume we need to make reservations for the space through the regular channels?


----------



## jnk36jnk

No reservations needed, we have reserved all of Group Camp G, which will hold about 20 trailers. We paid the fee up front, and will settle up at the Rally based upon how many attend.
Dean


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> Is it too early to start talking about the Saturday afternoon pot luck? We have done no theme, jut good food,(fall 05) Mexican (spring 06) and Hawaiian (fall 06) for themes, so what should this one be? Keeping in mind I've never been to a pot luck of any kind and came away hungry.
> Dean


I did a search on potluck themes and came up with a few ideas. Some of them I liked:

Blue food
Orange food 
Square food
Flaming food ( probably not a good choice )
Caveman

Or something normal like Italian ? German ? or heritage ( traditional recipe based on family origins )

Or how about Australian ... Seems to fit with an Outback rally.


----------



## jnk36jnk

So what is the preferred way to cook kangaroo and where do you buy it?


----------



## BlueWedge

jnk36jnk said:


> So what is the preferred way to cook kangaroo and where do you buy it?


Don't forget Emu and Crocodile.

You asked: exotic


----------



## ARzark

The Australian theme sounds interesting! That WOULD be right in line, huh?

I used to enjoy Gator tail as an appetizer when we lived in FL. Really good... Wonder if Crock tail would taste the same? Of course, you could always disguise chicken skewers







Doesn't it all taste about the same anyway


----------



## BlueWedge

You can find plent of recipes on the net. Some not so exotic.

Here is a link describing Australian food:

Australian Food


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Well, I'm 1/4 Australian (European immigrant, not native; preacher not prisoner) ... unfortunately I've got all the recipes from my English Grandmother, not my Australian Grandfather.

On the other hand, we could do the Outback Steakhouse theme...

Ed


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Please add us to the list - not too sure about emu and gator, but I have a wonderful recipe for Koala








We were figuring on arriving on Friday the 27th - will we have the group site available on that date and are you going to have a site map for us to pick our spots?

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## jnk36jnk

Jonathan, "Kooked Koala" sounds great to me, not sure how the kids would react, seeing their "teddy bear" on the barbie. I will add you to the list. We have the group site reserved from Friday though Sunday, so Frday arrival won't be a problem. 
Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Jonathan, "Kooked Koala" sounds great to me, not sure how the kids would react, seeing their "teddy bear" on the barbie. I will add you to the list. We have the group site reserved from Friday though Sunday, so Frday arrival won't be a problem.
> Dean


Dean...what's wrong with you guys? You don't eat BBQ'd Koala...you DEEP FRY them...


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jonathan, "Kooked Koala" sounds great to me, not sure how the kids would react, seeing their "teddy bear" on the barbie. I will add you to the list. We have the group site reserved from Friday though Sunday, so Frday arrival won't be a problem.
> Dean


Dean...what's wrong with you guys? You don't eat BBQ'd Koala...you DEEP FRY them...








[/quote]

snsgraham brought a deepfryer and ran it off a generator last rally so its doable.

I thought shrimp were supposed to be on the barbie ?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'll second that one








Especially if we could come up with the Costco shrimp Y-Guy came up with a couple of years ago at the Ft. Stevens Spring Rally. Man, those were about as good as it gets!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nails2001

Hey guys the Coeur D Alene crew is in, DW says lets go.I can be there on the 27th in the afternoon. Besides emu is tastey. And I wanna see what this "kool-aid" taste like.


----------



## CamperAndy

nails2001 said:


> Hey guys the Coeur D Alene crew is in, DW says lets go.I can be there on the 27th in the afternoon. Besides emu is tastey. And I wanna see what this "kool-aid" taste like.


Well Nails there are more of us in Coeur d'Alene. I was thinking about going also but the DW will not able to go. Also I may be missing 2 of my 3 DK's but my youngest may decide she wants to bring a friend again like last year. So at least the trailer won't feel too empty.

What trailer do you have??


----------



## jnk36jnk

nails2001 said:


> Hey guys the Coeur D Alene crew is in, DW says lets go.I can be there on the 27th in the afternoon. Besides emu is tastey. And I wanna see what this "kool-aid" taste like.


Great, we'll add you to to the list, and tell Doug to mix up an xtra large pitcher of that ol koolaid









Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

I guess it's time to order all the secret ingredients. i have a feeling we're going to need a lot of Kool-aide this year!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

The Spring Pacific Northwest Rally at the Deschutes State Park looks like it will be largest Outbackers Rally ever held in the Northwest . With that many great cooks the pot luck, what ever the theme turns out to be, will be fantastic, and Doug will be kept busy making koolaid for the adults.

_Its a new record_

Attending the rally are:

jnk36jnk
LarrytheOutback
Wacamper
PDX Doug
mv945
BlueWedge
Oregon Camper
Fox Family
Scott and Jamie
jim00592
Baseballrocks
snsgrahm
Crismon4
Thunder
Camper Andy
Dawgs
jskeele
Nails2001
Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker)

and seriously thinking about it is:

rlw147

_*This is going to be fun*_

Dean

19 confirmed, 1 still thinking about it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

nails2001 said:


> Hey guys the Coeur D Alene crew is in, DW says lets go.I can be there on the 27th in the afternoon. Besides emu is tastey. And I wanna see what this "kool-aid" taste like.


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















BTW...Doug's Kool-Aide tastes just like Kool-Aide...except it packs a different "punch" then what the Kool-Aide Man (you know...that Glass pitcher guy) talks about in the commercials.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I am going to help Dean and Jodi with getting everyone into a spot at the Spring PNW Rally. Please send me your request for a spot and I will update the map with your information. If you can provide the number of adults and info on kids (boy/girl and age) that would be great.

Here is what I have so far.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We will take G60 again


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie said:


> We will take G60 again


You got it...


----------



## Crismon4

Crismon4 would like 63 and Thunder in 64.....if they're available?

Thanks!

Tricia


----------



## jim00592

I would like to apply for 65 for jim00592 2 adults 2 kids girls and 66 for baseballrocks 2adults 2 teens girl & boy. thank you jim


----------



## CamperAndy

Well I guess I can't get the spot I had last spring so I will take what I can get.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

May as well stick us in G55 again, if it's still available.
Will just be myself and DS this time. Shannon and DD will be off at a Brownies campout.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

I guess 67 will work for us.


----------



## jnk36jnk

For those that were at the spring rally last year, don't forget to bring your lawn rake


----------



## snsgraham

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am going to help Dean and Jodi with getting everyone into a spot at the Spring PNW Rally. Please send me your request for a spot and I will update the map with your information. If you can provide the number of adults and info on kids (boy/girl and age) that would be great.
> 
> Here is what I have so far.


Jim,

We will have our grandson with us this year again. He is 3.


----------



## mv945

G54 please, thanks!

2 adults, 3 girls (18, 14, 2)


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Gee, I guess I should have checked outbackers before doing some work this morning!

Put us down for 53 or thereabouts (it will make for a shorter walk to the water tap 

2 adults, three kids 11(boy), 9(boy), 7(girl) and one dog (3)


----------



## Y-Guy

Looks like we're good to go and join you all on this one too.
Location doesn't much matter, probably along one of the two sides would work.
2 adults/2 boys 9/12


----------



## CamperAndy

Well I guess I really should pick a site. Plan on putting me in 68 by the SOB.

I will have a couple girls (12 years old) as everyone else will be occupied.

As for the rack suggestion, I will be bringing a leaf blower but everyone knows it will not be needed for leaf's.


----------



## BlueWedge

CamperAndy said:


> Well I guess I really should pick a site. Plan on putting me in 68 by the SOB.
> 
> I will have a couple girls (12 years old) as everyone else will be occupied.
> 
> As for the rack suggestion, I will be bringing a leaf blower but everyone knows it will not be needed for leaf's.


I don't know if you remember but 68 is difficult ( no one has ever stayed in this site ) to get a trailer into. Site has a large downhill side to side slope and 2 very large willows to navigate. I think it might work if you position the trailer forward though.

You may want to swap with us in 67 as you have a large tt.


----------



## ARzark

Our two girls will be coming, 16 and 8.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is the current locations. I tried to get everyone as close to their requested spot as possible.

Steve (YGuy)...I put you in G50 as it one of the bigger spots and you can actually park parallel to the entrance (the black line next to the G50 spot). mv945 did that at the Fall Rally and it worked out fine.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Wow! It would appear, since we have 19 confirmed families attending, and 17 already assigned to specific sites, and only two sites remaining, that we are pretty much booked up. I don't think that has ever happened. There is another group site next to the area we are in if there are any others out there who might be interested in joining us. So, don't let the full campground scare you off. Come join the melee!!! jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Wow! It would appear, since we have 19 confirmed families attending, and 17 already assigned to specific sites, and only two sites remaining, that we are pretty much booked up. I don't think that has ever happened. There is another group site next to the area we are in if there are any others out there who might be interested in joining us. So, don't let the full campground scare you off. Come join the melee!!! jodi


Guess that proves you can organize a Rally better then I can. Think we had 14 at the Fall Rally.


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks Jimbo & Jodi - spot looks fine and I'm across the way to I can toss rocks at Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Thanks Jimbo & Jodi - spot looks fine and I'm across the way to I can toss rocks at Scott


He'l' never know as he will just think that is stuff falling from the Willow tree he likes to camp under.


----------



## CamperAndy

CamperAndy said:


> Well I guess I really should pick a site. Plan on putting me in 68 by the SOB.
> 
> I will have a couple girls (12 years old) as everyone else will be occupied.
> 
> As for the rack suggestion, I will be bringing a leaf blower but everyone knows it will not be needed for leaf's.


Looks like I will be in 61 which is fine but man I need to get a thesaurus checker to go with the spell checker. I meant to say "rake" not "rack". Oh well, will need the blower for double sure down by the river.


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Wow! It would appear, since we have 19 confirmed families attending, and 17 already assigned to specific sites, and only two sites remaining, that we are pretty much booked up. I don't think that has ever happened. There is another group site next to the area we are in if there are any others out there who might be interested in joining us. So, don't let the full campground scare you off. Come join the melee!!! jodi


We can always make room! Come on out and have some fun


----------



## Y-Guy

Somebody fill me in, rakes? leaf blower?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Y-Guy said:


> Somebody fill me in, rakes? leaf blower?


One word

_GEESE_


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Somebody fill me in, rakes? leaf blower?


One word

_GEESE_ 






























[/quote]

Yup, hit 'em with a rake or blast 'em with a leaf blower









just kidding.... May want to clean up your site a bit before you unhook though


----------



## Y-Guy

Geese huh?

That's why I have these two lazy beasts!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Do the dogs eat geese poop? That is the question!!! It isn't a problem with the geese themselves, it is a problem with what they leave behind!! jodi


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Do the dogs eat geese poop? That is the question!!! It isn't a problem with the geese themselves, it is a problem with what they leave behind!! jodi


My dog enjoys rolling around in it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Do the dogs eat geese poop? That is the question!!! It isn't a problem with the geese themselves, it is a problem with what they leave behind!! jodi


My dog enjoys rolling around in it








[/quote]

That will be a real treat once they get that smell on them and then sleep in the Outback.


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> Do the dogs eat geese poop? That is the question!!! It isn't a problem with the geese themselves, it is a problem with what they leave behind!! jodi


Well the one on the right we call "Box of Rocks" so that may give you some idea. She did dine on Kitty Rocha while our cat was alive, so I figure Geese wouldn't be to much for to (cough cough) swallow.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ah yes, the third PNW Outbackers Rally at Dechutes River. Better known as...

*GOOSE POOP 3!*

I can't wait!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Wombat Cave

Well, I know one of our two 'furry kids' LOVES goose poop snacks







, so cleaning up the area they are going in next to the trailer is a must for us at Deschutes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I wonder if we called and requested the DRC staff to mow the area prior to our arrive. Might do wonders in getting a majority of the dropping up.

However, at the Fall Rally there was no poop to be found...


----------



## CamperAndy

Oregon_Camper said:


> I wonder if we called and requested the DRC staff to mow the area prior to our arrive. Might do wonders in getting a majority of the dropping up.
> 
> However, at the Fall Rally there was no poop to be found...


I think the reason for the lack of poop in the fall is there are too many people around during the summer. I am sure there is a major flock that over winters there. Thus you get a whole winter load of poop along the river.


----------



## ARzark

Too bad we're not all out camping this weekend! Perfect weather for it and a refreshing change
















I have the Outback opened up and airing out.... just waiting


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Too bad we're not all out camping this weekend! Perfect weather for it and a refreshing change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Outback opened up and airing out.... just waiting


You are right...would have been a great weekend to get out.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Too bad we're not all out camping this weekend! Perfect weather for it and a refreshing change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Outback opened up and airing out.... just waiting


You are right...would have been a great weekend to get out.








[/quote]

Maybe on YOUR part of the state. It's still fairly chilly (32 right now) cloudy, foggy, etc. We even had a dusting of snow yesterday.

I am however getting antsy to get back out in the rolling home.


----------



## ARzark

Goose poop... Weather....
The important thing to discuss is.....

What's for dinner?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Speaking of dinner, I have given the idea of a theme for our potluck great thought. I am somewhat concerned about going with the Aussie theme because I personally have very little to offer in the way of Australian food. The Outback (referring to the restaurant) theme was also one that left me with very little in the way of idea possiblities. So, I am somewhat stumped. I even googled the subject of 'potluck themes' but didn't come away with any brilliant ideas. I have a fairly standard repetoire of recipes for potlucks and general gatherings. I could see going with the international theme someone suggested (everyone bringing something that reflects their personal family heritage) but I think, perhaps, we could ask for any further suggestions folks might have prior to making a decision. Anyone??? Jodi


----------



## BlueWedge

I am definitely the last one to suggest a potluck theme. I thought I would generate more ideas.







We generally don't attend potlucks outside of rallys. I agree the Australian idea is difficult with the amount of people are going to have.

I'm up for anything with meat.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> I'm up for anything with meat.


X2!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

How about we just have a potluck potluck....meaning everyone brings something, yet it is a shmorgusborg for yummy stuff.


----------



## ARzark

That may be the best approach and it's worked well in the past. 
I've never had a bad potluck at a PNW rally yet









I'm not bringing the onions though. I think I still have some left over from last spring


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I am ready to go with Oregon Camper's suggestion. We will just have a potluck potluck. That means that everyone should plan on bringing a main dish or a salad that would feed their own family plus one. Dean and I will bring enough ice cream and toppings for ice cream sundaes. How does that sound? That should certainly provide enough for all of us. jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Think we need to assign a main dish. Something like "main" "salad" and "dessert".

I know we have a few new attendees this year...might want to find out if we have anyone allergic to anything (peanuts come to mind)


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> might want to find out if we have anyone allergic to anything


 Just Tofu


----------



## BlueWedge

We are bringing sausage corn-meal casserole and brownies ( preferably warm ) for the ice cream.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

How about a "Chuck Wagon" theme. Cornbread, Sloppy Joes, Chili, Pulled-pork sandwiches, Corn on the Cob ...

Ellen


----------



## Y-Guy

LarryTheOutback said:


> How about a "Chuck Wagon" theme. Cornbread, Sloppy Joes, Chili, Pulled-pork sandwiches, Corn on the Cob...


Mmmmm sounds good to me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> How about a "Chuck Wagon" theme. Cornbread, Sloppy Joes, Chili, Pulled-pork sandwiches, Corn on the Cob ...
> 
> Ellen










OH...that sounds GREAT.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Ellen forgot to mention that the Oregon Trail passes our campsite. Further West at The Dalles the settlers decided if they would continue on water to Portland (with a portage or too) or would go over land on the Barlow Trail through Dufur and over Mt. Hood. Apparently settlers camped on the bluff just to the west ... across the river from our campground and you can still see some evidence of the trail there.

Lewis and Clark passed this area too, naming the Deschutes River "Clarks River"; they explored a short ways up the river.

Ed


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, Chuckwagon it is. I am bringing Chuckwagon Beans (that is their real name, not something I just made up) and a Creamy Coleslaw. I will try to keep an updated list of who is bringing what. jodi


----------



## ARzark

Now we're talking!

I will bring bbq pulled pork and buns for the pulled pork sandwiches!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

We'll figure out how to do cornbread & maybe some chili.

Ed & Ellen


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> might want to find out if we have anyone allergic to anything


 Just Tofu








[/quote]
And Brussel Sprouts!
Although that is rarely an issue at a potluck.









The chuck wagon theme sounds great. But if we are going to do that, we have to have somebody named 'Cookie'. Every chuck wagon I have ever seen has an old coot named 'Cookie'! May I nominate Ed? It was his idea, after all.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> Every chuck wagon I have ever seen has an old coot named 'Cookie'! May I nominate Ed? It was his idea, after all.


Are you calling me an old coot? I could, I suppose, let my beard grow a bit.

Actualy the chuck wagon theme was Ellen's idea.

Ed


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

All this talk about a "Chuckwagon" theme and an old coot name of "Cookie"..... along with the suggested menu items; has me a bit concerned that we are setting the stage for a reinactment of that memorable scene from the classic Westerm film "Blazzing Sadles".

Follow this link if you need a reminder








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sa58VKkzXk...ted&search=

Gee, I wonder why they wouldn't let that Outbackers group come back to Deschutes River Park for their Fall Rally???









Jonathan


----------



## PDX_Doug

LarryTheOutback said:


> Every chuck wagon I have ever seen has an old coot named 'Cookie'! May I nominate Ed? It was his idea, after all.


Are you calling me an old coot? I could, I suppose, let my beard grow a bit.

Actualy the chuck wagon theme was Ellen's idea.

Ed
[/quote]
So *you're* calling Ellen an old coot?


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> And Brussel Sprouts!


Some day ask me my Brussels Sprouts story







and yes you are right they rank right up there with Tofu in my book.

Chuckwagon them sounds great. May have to make the Missouri BBQ Beef Sandwiches. Question I have is the Pulled Pork a Wet sauce or dry sauce... we need variety.


----------



## ARzark

Y-Guy said:


> All this talk about a "Chuckwagon" theme and an old coot name of "Cookie"..... along with the suggested menu items; has me a bit concerned that we are setting the stage for a reinactment of that memorable scene from the classic Westerm film "Blazzing Sadles".
> 
> Follow this link if you need a reminder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sa58VKkzXk...ted&search=
> 
> Gee, I wonder why they wouldn't let that Outbackers group come back to Deschutes River Park for their Fall Rally???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan


Jonathan, don't we usually sit around Jim's fire after dinner? Hmmm.... 
Hope Jodi brings lots of those beans!


----------



## CamperAndy

I will offer chili.

We really do need someone to keep track of the supplies as there could really be a bunch of left overs if not watched. As was mentioned, with a potluck you want to bring enough for your family plus one. That way everyone gets fed and the real hungry ones can have seconds.

By the way I was thinking of a white chili, chicken, green pepper, navy beans. No Brussels sprouts but they really are good if done right.

I will have my generator ready and running well in advance for the crock pots.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Here's the list of who's bring what to the pot luck

Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole and Brownies
jnk36jnk - Chuck-Wagon Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich 
Camper Andy - Chili
Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies

Lets eat























Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

CamperAndy said:


> No Brussels sprouts but they really are good if done right.


I could argue that point... but I won't.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> No Brussels sprouts but they really are good if done right.


I could argue that point... but I won't.
[/quote]

Yeah - please don't - you can share your story (albeit a great one) when we get there!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> No Brussels sprouts but they really are good if done right.


I could argue that point... but I won't.
[/quote]

Yeah - please don't - you can share your story (albeit a great one) when we get there!
[/quote]

Sounds like Steve will be creating the Magically Fire (wish BBB were here) this Spring.


----------



## Y-Guy

Anyone heard from BBB?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Anyone heard from BBB?


I don't even see him as a member...

Doug...did BBB get removed by mistake or by request?


----------



## Y-Guy

Found him... BigBadBrain last on Dec 06


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Found him... BigBadBrain last on Dec 06


it's been so long, I thought his login was BBB.


----------



## Y-Guy

I got an email back from BBB today. He's hanging in there, just busy with work and family. I did encourage him to drop by and say Hi sometime.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I got an email back from BBB today. He's hanging in there, just busy with work and family. I did encourage him to drop by and say Hi sometime.


Sure hope he does...it is nice to have you back Steve and it would be great to great Brian back as well.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, looking at the current listing of pot luck items I must say we are pretty short on fresh vegetables. I know that 'Cookie' probably never served a salad in his life but I am strongly urging someone to sign up for items in that department. Just a suggestion but how much meat and how many bean dishes can we eat without suffering some sort of ill effects? Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

You know that thar Lettuce n Spinach stuff can kill ya don't ya?


----------



## mv945

Sign us up for a salad, exact type TBD...although it will be well washed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, looking at the current listing of pot luck items I must say we are pretty short on fresh vegetables. I know that 'Cookie' probably never served a salad in his life but I am strongly urging someone to sign up for items in that department. Just a suggestion but how much meat and how many bean dishes can we eat without suffering some sort of ill effects? Jodi


Sign us up for Fresh Vegetables....this way if that slight wind comes around I won't be outside trying to cook....


----------



## LarryTheOutback

jnk36jnk said:


> how many bean dishes can we eat without suffering some sort of ill effects?


With all this discussion of food and bodily functions...."Blazing Saddles" is coming to mind









Ellen


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> how many bean dishes can we eat without suffering some sort of ill effects?


With all this discussion of food and bodily functions...."Blazing Saddles" is coming to mind









Ellen
[/quote]

I hereby declare the campfire moved to Dean and Jodi's site.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

So that's what you'all meant when you said there would "high wind" warnings in the Gorge


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jskeele said:


> So that's what you'all meant when you said there would "high wind" warnings in the Gorge


LOL....not sure which one would be worse..


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> So that's what you'all meant when you said there would "high wind" warnings in the Gorge


LOL....not sure which one would be worse..








[/quote]
But the combination could be deadly!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> So that's what you'all meant when you said there would "high wind" warnings in the Gorge


LOL....not sure which one would be worse..








[/quote]
But the combination could be deadly!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Guess Scott is going to take the brunt of it...being as he is downwind from us.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi there, looking at the current listing of pot luck items I must say we are pretty short on fresh vegetables. I know that 'Cookie' probably never served a salad in his life but I am strongly urging someone to sign up for items in that department. Just a suggestion but how much meat and how many bean dishes can we eat without suffering some sort of ill effects? Jodi


Sign us up for Fresh Vegetables....this way if that slight wind comes around I won't be outside trying to cook....















[/quote]

Good choice on the veggies Jim. That means you won't be late for the pot luck.
I seem to recall us all lining up to eat and SOMEONE was still cooking the chicken!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Hi there, looking at the current listing of pot luck items I must say we are pretty short on fresh vegetables. I know that 'Cookie' probably never served a salad in his life but I am strongly urging someone to sign up for items in that department. Just a suggestion but how much meat and how many bean dishes can we eat without suffering some sort of ill effects? Jodi


Sign us up for Fresh Vegetables....this way if that slight wind comes around I won't be outside trying to cook....















[/quote]

Good choice on the veggies Jim. That means you won't be late for the pot luck.
I seem to recall us all lining up to eat and SOMEONE was still cooking the chicken!








[/quote]

Yea..I seem to remember that as well...


----------



## jim00592

we will bring mac & potato salad.


----------



## jnk36jnk

The current list of who's bring what to the pot luck

Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole and Brownies
jnk36jnk - Chuck-Wagon Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich, Mac and Cheese
Camper Andy - Chili
Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
jim00592 - mac and potatoe salad
Baseballrocks - Pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potaotes
PDX Doug- Kool-aid, Chips, Lemoncake- Gas-x

Lets eat























Jodi


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We'll bring some mac and cheese as well. Need to make sure there is something for my picky eater to eat!


----------



## Baseballrocks

jnk36jnk said:


> The current list of who's bring what to the pot luck
> 
> Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole and Brownies
> jnk36jnk - Chuck-Wagon Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
> Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
> Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
> Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich
> Camper Andy - Chili
> Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
> jim00592 - mac and potatoe salad
> 
> Lets eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jodi,

Please put us down for chips, a Lemon cake and the Gas-X!

A fun little link!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Baseballrocks

I will bring a pistachio pudding salad and au gratin potatoes.

Melissa


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Jodi,
> 
> Please put us down for chips, a Lemon cake and the Gas-X!
> 
> A fun little link!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


fun? ohhhhhhhh ...puhleeze! you guys!( I bet every guy watching it is silly with laughter)


----------



## CamperAndy

PDX_Doug said:


> Jodi,
> 
> Please put us down for chips, a Lemon cake and the Gas-X!
> 
> A fun little link!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I thought you were bringing the Kool-Aide????


----------



## PDX_Doug

CamperAndy said:


> I thought you were bringing the Kool-Aide????


Oh yeah... That too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I thought you were bringing the Kool-Aide????


Oh yeah... That too!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Whew...ya had me worried there for a sec...


----------



## Dawgs

This will teach me to get busy and not check this site more often! I forget who is assigning sites but can we just be assigned one "like it or we will lump it" we will be there just the same. We have never been to this campground before so we can be sold on anything. For the pot luck my wife has gone back to her southern roots .... (Southern New Hampshire that is) and will provide a Cinnamon Pork Roast for the main and Deviled Eggs for the side dish.

Does this campground have hookups?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Dawgs said:


> For the pot luck my wife has gone back to her southern roots .... (Southern New Hampshire that is) and will provide a Cinnamon Pork Roast for the main and Deviled Eggs for the side dish.
> 
> Does this campground have hookups?


She and I will have to talk. My mom's side is from SW NH.

The group site we are in does NOT have hookups. There is water as you enter the group site (don't let the excitement of seeing all those Outbacks make you forget ... I had to lug water last year because of that!). Dump stations are available in nearby state parks on the way home.

Ed


----------



## BlueWedge

As in the past I would imagine that there will be plenty of generator power available if you need power during the weekend.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Dawgs said:


> This will teach me to get busy and not check this site more often! I forget who is assigning sites but can we just be assigned one "like it or we will lump it" we will be there just the same. We have never been to this campground before so we can be sold on anything. For the pot luck my wife has gone back to her southern roots .... (Southern New Hampshire that is) and will provide a Cinnamon Pork Roast for the main and Deviled Eggs for the side dish.
> 
> Does this campground have hookups?


If there are no more sites left I will give my site to Steven and Holly. With the new one on the way she has been pertty tired and we are still up in the air if we are going to make it.

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, what a nice offer on the part of Scot and Jamie but I went back and checked and it would appear that there are two sites, 51 & 52, that are still open. If that is the case then Scott, you guys wouldn't have to give up your space. I can certainly sympathize with your wife but we would sure hate to miss out on seeing you guys. Maybe, if you decide you cannot spend the night you could at least come by for the potluck. Jodi


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Hi Jodi, I really hope we can make it. I am sure she will be feeling better by the time the rally rolls around. As we get closer to the rally I will let you all know.

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hey Scott,
Just because "there is a new on the way", is no excuse to miss an Outbackers rally!! Think of all of the attention you would get to be the first family to actually have a baby at a rally. I bet with all of us helping, some should be able to figure out how to boil water. PDX Doug and Y-Guy seem to have answers for almost every situation, so getting them to act as mid wife's shouldn't be any problem. I can play the part of the proud Grandpa, pacing around with a drink in my hand, and giving aimless directions.
Dean


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Not quite that close yet Still going through the really bad moning/day sickness







I am sure we will make it to the rally she just doesn't.

Scott


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

jnk36jnk said:


> Hey Scott,
> Just because "there is a new on the way", is no excuse to miss an Outbackers rally!! Think of all of the attention you would get to be the first family to actually have a baby at a rally. I bet with all of us helping, some should be able to figure out how to boil water. PDX Doug and Y-Guy seem to have answers for almost every situation, so getting them to act as mid wife's shouldn't be any problem. I can play the part of the proud Grandpa, pacing around with a drink in my hand, and giving aimless directions.
> Dean


My husband as a mid-wife??? I don't think so! He would definitely defer to me on that one.

Anyhoo, as someone who went through horrible morning sickness with my first - I can certainly empathize with you Scott and Jamie. I had to take Flinstone chewable vitamins the second time around instead of prenatals and that definitely helped.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Of course, if there were an Outbacker baby born at a rally, we would have to give it an appropriate name...
Maybe something along the lines of _Sydney 2QUT-RP_.

And think of the potential baby gifts! I call the Quickie-Flush!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Name Scott and Jamie's Baby!
let's see, if it's a boy: BOB ( Baby Out Back)


----------



## ARzark

Tracey and I decided to test out our potluck contribution this evening. 
It was a chore, slaving in the kitchen for hours but I am happy to report that...
The pulled pork recipe tastes as good as ever!!

Is it potluck time yet??


----------



## Dawgs

Scott and Jamie said:


> This will teach me to get busy and not check this site more often! I forget who is assigning sites but can we just be assigned one "like it or we will lump it" we will be there just the same. We have never been to this campground before so we can be sold on anything. For the pot luck my wife has gone back to her southern roots .... (Southern New Hampshire that is) and will provide a Cinnamon Pork Roast for the main and Deviled Eggs for the side dish.
> 
> Does this campground have hookups?


If there are no more sites left I will give my site to Steven and Holly. With the new one on the way she has been pertty tired and we are still up in the air if we are going to make it.

Scott
[/quote]

WOW! Your offer is very generous and we thank you. But I agree with other campers here and would rather se you make and enjoy the rally if you are able. Now if your new one does happen to be born at the rally ... All I can say is this sounds like a really fun group! Sydney is a nice name. We hope to see you there.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I really think that we have enough room for every one that indicated they were coming to have their own space, without any one giving up anything, and I'd bet we could talk the ranger into opening the site next to ours for over flow if we had more wanting to come. 
Jim, Oregon Camper, keeper of the site map, what say you?
Dean

74 to go


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Oregon Camper, keeper of the site map, what say you?












hear ye hear ye.....Let it be known throughout the land...that "OC" (the keeper of all sites camping) due hereby dutifully assign Dawgs to the ever so famous (drum roll please).................site G52.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We still plan on being there...besides I really need a break from this kitchen remodel







And yes it will still be going on by the end of April







I am hopefully going to put the TT on blocks on Saturday and start the axle flip. I also ordered the Dexter EZ flex kit and thought I would install it while I have TT in the air.

Scott


----------



## ARzark

Looks like we need one more lucky Outbacker to sign up and take G51!
Beyond that, I am sure we can make room


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> Looks like we need one more lucky Outbacker to sign up and take G51!
> Beyond that, I am sure we can make room


There is plenty of room. Last spring the group site right next to us was wide open. Think that was B. There is also a site on the other side T.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm ready...









We need to have a Winter Rally...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Updated map with details for Crimson4 and Thunder.


----------



## 3cowdogs

OK, the wife and I think we can make it. We bought our Outback last spring, rally virgins .It sounds like a blast. Who, how, what, etc.... We have kayaks, atv's, mnt. bikes, feet, dogs, what do we need to bring? In my line of work my plans can be changed at the last minute, but we sure would like to come. I guess the trail boss on this drive needs to line me out!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Welcome aboard, 3cowdogs, glad you can make it. It looks like you get the much coveted space G51, but OC, aka Oregon Camper, keeper of the site map, will have to confirm that. We'll get back to you later about the potluck.
Dean

3cowdogs makes it *19 Outbackers  * for the spring rally


----------



## ARzark

Welcome aboard 3cowdogs!

You will have a fantastic time. Not that I am biased or anything, but the PNW Outbackers sure know how to RALLY


----------



## PDX_Doug

WOW! This is going to be one impressive sight!
Should make a great panorama photo.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the Rally 3cowdogs...

Here is the updated site map.


----------



## 3cowdogs

Cool, we're looking forward to going. Are the sites easy to get into? We have a crew cab ford and then the Outback, like turning the Exxon Valdez! Are dogs ok, on leash of course? My wife is a great cook, awsome cheesecake.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

3cowdogs said:


> Cool, we're looking forward to going. Are the sites easy to get into? We have a crew cab ford and then the Outback, like turning the Exxon Valdez! Are dogs ok, on leash of course? My wife is a great cook, awsome cheesecake.


You shouldn't have ANY problems. First off you'll have about 30 people "helping" you back in.









Seriously, there is plenty of room. Here is a picture of the site you'll be in. The first trailer you see is site 51.


----------



## McGrath8

Hello, I have myself and another outback family looking to attend, but it appears to be all full. Can someone let us know if there are any other spots.

Thanks


----------



## LarryTheOutback

There is more room in the adjacent section of the campground. Hold on and someone will get you signed up!

Ed


----------



## jnk36jnk

McGrath8 said:


> Hello, I have myself and another outback family looking to attend, but it appears to be all full. Can someone let us know if there are any other spots.
> 
> Thanks


I have put a call into the ranger for the park, when he calls me back I'll see about getting a part of the group area to the north set aside for our use. One way or another we'll make room for the two of you, and for any one else out there thinking of coming to the rally.

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hello, I have myself and another outback family looking to attend, but it appears to be all full. Can someone let us know if there are any other spots.
> 
> Thanks


I have put a call into the ranger for the park, when he calls me back I'll see about getting a part of the group area to the north set aside for our use. One way or another we'll make room for the two of you, and for any one else out there thinking of coming to the rally.

Dean
[/quote]
Reserve a ghost spot for those of us that want to come but can't


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reserve a ghost spot for those of us that want to come but can't


That's OK Tawnya...

As long as you don't wuss out on Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reserve a ghost spot for those of us that want to come but can't


Cheryl is disappointed you won't be there to see all the







cooling technology she has for the Western Rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Reserve a ghost spot for those of us that want to come but can't


That's OK Tawnya...

As long as you don't wuss out on Zion!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Reserve a ghost spot for those of us that want to come but can't


Cheryl is disappointed you won't be there to see all the







cooling technology she has for the Western Rally.
[/quote]
ok girl, pm me and tell me about it! I'm dying to know! it's looking like it's inevitable that we may have to take our old big dog with us at least once if I don't have a sitter and she doesn't do heat.
Oh, Cricket sends her love to your dogs!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wow...we are looking to get additional sites!!! This is going to be a GREAT Rally...


----------



## ARzark

I bet we could find some space under the big willow tree


----------



## skippershe

Unlike our public school system's motto, "No Camper Left Behind"









You guys are going to have so much fun


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We'll make room for anyone that shows up.


----------



## PDX_Doug

When I made reservations here for the Spring Rally last year, the Rangers indicated that even though the group site is officially laid out for 20 spaces, we could exceed that a little bit if we need to. When it comes down to it, we are the only people that will be affected by it if we have to cram a couple extra Outbacks into the middle area. And for those that have not been here before, there is a ton of unused space!

Jodi, you might want to verify that this is still the case, but I don't think we will have any problem fitting in anybody and everybody that wants to come!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

PDX_Doug said:


> When I made reservations here for the Spring Rally last year, the Rangers indicated that even though the group site is officially laid out for 20 spaces, we could exceed that a little bit if we need to. When it comes down to it, we are the only people that will be affected by it if we have to cram a couple extra Outbacks into the middle area. And for those that have not been here before, there is a ton of unused space!
> 
> Jodi, you might want to verify that this is still the case, but I don't think we will have any problem fitting in anybody and everybody that wants to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


May have to leave a few awnings closed to pack them in tighter but with the wind we had blow in last year that may not be such a bad thing. There is room for at least 4 more trailers around the perimeter plus we could set up 1 or 2 under the big willow tree.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We can put them in G62. That was left open as a last resort, as they will be blocked in by CampAndy....but they can work that out. CamperAndy has a long drive home, so I'm guessing he will pull out early on Sunday...leaving an easy exit for McGrath8

Updated picture with McGrath8 in their space...


----------



## CamperAndy

I hope they get there early or it will be a Chinese fire drill to get out of the way for them to get into that spot.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

why not ask if anyone who knows they are arriving in the morning if they'll take it to avoid a hassle later? I am sure there are Outbackers who would be happy to help!


----------



## ARzark

There is so much open space in the middle of this group site, I bet we could organize an additional row of at least 5 more Outbackers!

We'll make room for everyone


----------



## CamperAndy

WAcamper said:


> There is so much open space in the middle of this group site, I bet we could organize an additional row of at least 5 more Outbackers!
> 
> We'll make room for everyone


Just have to plan on which ones willl be the wind break for the pot luck!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CamperAndy said:


> There is so much open space in the middle of this group site, I bet we could organize an additional row of at least 5 more Outbackers!
> 
> We'll make room for everyone


Just have to plan on which ones willl be the wind break for the pot luck!!








[/quote]

That would be Yguy's MH, snsgraham's toy hauler and mv945's 31RQS. Between the three of them, they should be able to span the entire river side of the campground.


----------



## Y-Guy

Jim... I bet we can arrange that!


----------



## skippershe

CamperAndy said:


> Just have to plan on which ones willl be the wind break for the pot luck!!


Or, which ones will be breaking wind after the potluck


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

skippershe said:


> Just have to plan on which ones willl be the wind break for the pot luck!!


Or, which ones will be breaking wind after the potluck








[/quote]

Oh man, let's not even go there!


----------



## snsgraham

We are going to roll in around noon on Friday so what ever you guys decide to come up with we are game! Pulling Y's motorhome up to the back of the Fox would make a really high and long windbreak. Enough for a few picnic tables with stapled down tablecloths..

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

There have been quite a few good suggestions for making room for more Outbackers in the reserved group area, however, after a couple of days of playing phone tag with the park ranger, I finally go to talk to her this AM.

I was told that each trailer had to be in a designated site, so we cannot squeeze together to add more around the perimeter nor can we utilize the center area for over flow. It's one trailer per each site, period, end of discussion. That's the bad news.
















The good news is that they are willing to work with us and will allow us to expand into either of the group areas adjacent to ours, as needed. They normally do not open those two area up this early in the year, as the lower areas, that being the area closest to the river, tends to be a little wetter and could become muddy. The upper areas, that being closer to the park road, is higher and drier and will not be a problem for trailers.
















There will be plenty of room of room for every one that is thinking about attending.

I will be keeping in contact with the ranger, and as we get closer to the rally date, I should be able to get specific site numbers.

Dean


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> There have been quite a few good suggestions for making room for more Outbackers in the reserved group area, however, after a couple of days of playing phone tag with the park ranger, I finally go to talk to her this AM.
> 
> I was told that each trailer had to be in a designated site, so we cannot squeeze together to add more around the perimeter nor can we utilize the center area for over flow. It's one trailer per each site, period, end of discussion. That's the bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that they are willing to work with us and will allow us to expand into either of the group areas adjacent to ours, as needed. They normally do not open those two area up this early in the year, as the lower areas, that being the area closest to the river, tends to be a little wetter and could become muddy. The upper areas, that being closer to the park road, is higher and drier and will not be a problem for trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be plenty of room of room for every one that is thinking about attending.
> 
> I will be keeping in contact with the ranger, and as we get closer to the rally date, I should be able to get specific site numbers.
> 
> Dean


Good news Dean! Way to sweet talk the rangers


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> There have been quite a few good suggestions for making room for more Outbackers in the reserved group area, however, after a couple of days of playing phone tag with the park ranger, I finally go to talk to her this AM.
> 
> I was told that each trailer had to be in a designated site, so we cannot squeeze together to add more around the perimeter nor can we utilize the center area for over flow. It's one trailer per each site, period, end of discussion. That's the bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is that they are willing to work with us and will allow us to expand into either of the group areas adjacent to ours, as needed. They normally do not open those two area up this early in the year, as the lower areas, that being the area closest to the river, tends to be a little wetter and could become muddy. The upper areas, that being closer to the park road, is higher and drier and will not be a problem for trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be plenty of room of room for every one that is thinking about attending.
> 
> I will be keeping in contact with the ranger, and as we get closer to the rally date, I should be able to get specific site numbers.
> 
> Dean


why not just move the whole party to the Tri-Cities so we can attend?







cake and ice cream at Taylin's 3rd bday party! jumphouse in back yard! KOOLAID?????


----------



## jnk36jnk

It's been a while since I updated the attendee list, so here it is.

Attending the rally are:

1. jnk36jnk
2. LarrytheOutback
3. Wacamper
4. PDX Doug
5. mv945
6. BlueWedge
7. Oregon Camper
8. Fox Family
9. Scott and Jamie
10. jim00592
11. Baseballrocks
12. snsgrahm
13. Crismon4
14. Thunder
15. Camper Andy
16. Dawgs
17. jskeele
18. Nails2001
19. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker)
20. McGrath8
21. Biondi's
22. 3Cowdogs
23. Are We Lost Yet

and thinking about it is:

rlw147

And we have plently of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all

Dean

and that makes 23 confirmed, 1 still thinking about it

If I mised anyone, please let me know and I'll get you on the list


----------



## masumangan

We've penciled the PNW Spring Rally onto the calendar so we are one step closer to actually coming! Sounds like one of the areas next to the group site is our destination since we procrastinated so long to put our toe in the water. 
For Oregon Camper's roster, we will have 2 Adults, 2 Boys (8&2), 2 girls (7&4). 
Jodi - Let us know what is missing from the pot luck menu, judging by the number of kids, a cooler or two full of juice packs may be required!

Now, hopefully the stars will align and we can actually make it.

Matt & Susan


----------



## jnk36jnk

Welcome Matt and Susan, 
You must have been making your post about the time I added the updated attendance list, cause my post got there just before yours, anyhow I went back and added you to the list as being confirmed in attendance. You really don't want to miss this rally. Great people, great food and great fun for all
Dean


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Wow it's going to be a great rally!!! Matt and Susan hope you can make it!


----------



## McGrath8

Scott and Jamie said:


> Wow it's going to be a great rally!!! Matt and Susan hope you can make it!


Well we have confirmed it we are attending along with our friends the Biondi's. It appears that we will be taking up a few spots int he B loop 39/40 look good. Do we need to reserve these spots ourselves or can they be added along with the group reservation? What is the cost for the weekend, who do we need to get money to? I read something about a potluck is there a list of items already avalilable?

Let us know
Paul


----------



## Dawgs

We are so ready to get out camping again Holly and I are ready to leave tonight and just wait for everyone to get there.









Any excuse to get out this year and were going!


----------



## ARzark

Dawgs said:


> We are so ready to get out camping again Holly and I are ready to leave tonight and just wait for everyone to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any excuse to get out this year and were going!


I HEAR THAT!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

McGrath8 said:


> Wow it's going to be a great rally!!! Matt and Susan hope you can make it!


Well we have confirmed it we are attending along with our friends the Biondi's. It appears that we will be taking up a few spots int he B loop 39/40 look good. Do we need to reserve these spots ourselves or can they be added along with the group reservation? What is the cost for the weekend, who do we need to get money to? I read something about a potluck is there a list of items already avalilable?

Let us know
Paul
[/quote]

If you want to go ahead and reserve sites in the other loop, that's OK with me and will save me having to sweet talk the ranger lady into letting us have then at a later date. If you have trouble making those reservations let me know. 
No cost other than your site cost and what ever delicacy you plan on bringing to the pot luck.























Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This is going to be a HUGE Rally. Looks like we are going to set a PNW Record for attendance. (think old record was 19)


----------



## skippershe

I wish we could come!


----------



## ARzark

skippershe said:


> I wish we could come!


Dawn, you KNOW you want to... so COME ON UP! 
I hear Oregon is really beautiful!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> I wish we could come!


Dawn, you KNOW you want to... so COME ON UP! 
I hear Oregon is really beautiful!








[/quote]

If she comes to the Rally...she knows she will be moving here! Come on Dawn...there is always room for one more Outbacker!

You'd win the "Who Drove the Furthest" contest.


----------



## jnk36jnk

It's been awhile since the pot luck list was updated, I had to go clear back to page 12 to even find it

With 23 great Outbacker cooks coming to the rally, this should be the bet pot luck ever!!

Here the list of who's bringing what foods to the spring 2007 PNW Rally Chuckwagon themed Potluck

Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole and Brownies
jnk36jnk - Pinquinto Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich, Mac and Cheese
Camper Andy - Chili
Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
jim00592 - mac and potato salad
Baseballrocks - Pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
PDX Doug- Kool-aid, Chips, Lemon cake- Gas-x
Dawgs - Cinnamon pork roast, Deviled eggs
Chrismon4 - Assorted fresh fruit

Lets eat























If I missed anybody, please send me an personal message and I'll add you to the list

Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Maybe we should have a Pot Luck lunch on Sunday (with all the leftovers). I see a LOT of yummy stuff on the list and while I can eat my fair share, I'm not sure I can get a sample of all these great items.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

jnk36jnk said:


> It's been awhile since the pot luck list was updated, I had to go clear back to page 12 to even find it


The theme was "Chuck Wagon" as I recall. (Let's not start up that bean discussion again


----------



## McGrath8

Has anyone else tried to reserve a site in the B loop, I just attempted to reserve two sites and they are not available as they are only overflow.

Whomever has been in contact with the ranger could you check on what we need to do to reserve these sites.

thanks


----------



## jnk36jnk

McGrath8 said:


> Has anyone else tried to reserve a site in the B loop, I just attempted to reserve two sites and they are not available as they are only overflow.
> 
> Whomever has been in contact with the ranger could you check on what we need to do to reserve these sites.
> 
> thanks


I'll put in a call to the ranger and see what's up. It usually takes a day or so to make contact, so it'll most likely be later in the week when I get back to you.

Dean


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Dean, how many sites are on the south side of B loop against G? Might want to reserve all boardering G since there is 2 months to go and we keep adding members









We will try to let you know what we will bring to the potluck in the next week.

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

I was able to talk to the ranger again yesterday, she said that they never open B loop up for reservations until May 1, thats last day of our rally. She assured me that they would open B loop up for us and would make room for all that want to come. She just wants to be kept informed of how many extra sites we will need. I will keep track of that and periodically let her know so that there are no surprises for any one.

Dean

Oh Yea, T Loop, that loop just upriver from G loop, is out as they have a vehicle length restriction in that loop and most of us wouldn't fit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for going the extra mile and helping get more sites Dean...


----------



## jnk36jnk

With 23 great Outbacker cooks coming to the rally, this should be the bet pot luck ever!!

Here the list of who's bringing what foods to the spring 2007 PNW Rally Chuckwagon themed Potluck

Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole with biscuit gravy
jnk36jnk - Pinquinto Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich, Mac and Cheese
Camper Andy - Chili
Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
jim00592 - mac and potato salad
Baseballrocks - Pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
PDX Doug- Kool-aid, Chips, Lemon cake- Gas-x
Dawgs - Cinnamon pork roast, Deviled eggs
Crismon4 - Green salad
Thunder - Assorted fresh fruit
3 Cowdogs - Killer cheese cake
mv945 - Raspberry jello salad
snsgrahm - hot dogs, buns, onions and grated cheese for chili dogs

Lets eat























If I missed anybody, please send me an personal message and I'll add you to the list

Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ok gang...as a former Rally Master I know it isn't fun getting everyone to sign up for food, so I'll help Dean and Jodi.

Please take a few minutes and either post what you are bringing or PM Dean and Jodi.

Only takes a few minutes of your time, but it really helps them keep track of what's what.


----------



## snsgraham

Sorry for not getting on the list sooner. DW and I will get it together and post something yummy for the potluck soon...

Scott


----------



## Dawgs

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok gang...as a former Rally Master I know it isn't fun getting everyone to sign up for food, so I'll help Dean and Jodi.
> 
> Please take a few minutes and either post what you are bringing or PM Dean and Jodi.
> 
> Only takes a few minutes of your time, but it really helps them keep track of what's what.


DAWGS are still good for what's on the list.


----------



## BlueWedge

After trying out our potluck item we have modified it a bit.

Sausage Cornmeal Casserole ( with biscuit gravy on the side hmmm gravy) and Brownies


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK...
Now, not only do I really want to go Camping...
I'm really hungry too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We should consider a Winter Rally....for the Potluck alone.
















Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> We should consider a Winter Rally....for the Potluck alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!!!


You should have been at the Thanksgiving mini-non-rally. MMMMMmmmmmmm now that was a good potluck!

Can't wait for the spring potluck though. Largest PNW rally yet... Largest potluck buffet yet!


----------



## PDX_Doug

That was a pretty good potluck, wasn't it Jeff.
Ummm.... Thanksgiving leftovers!

The Sea Hag the next night wasn't bad either! Do we know how to camp in the PNW, or what!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> You should have been at the Thanksgiving mini-non-rally. MMMMMmmmmmmm now that was a good potluck!










Can't go where I'm not invited...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> You should have been at the Thanksgiving mini-non-rally. MMMMMmmmmmmm now that was a good potluck!










Can't go where I'm not invited...








[/quote]
Jim,

Actually, as I recall, your Outback was mired in your FIL's back yard at the time.
This coming Thanksgiving however, consider the invitation extended!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> You should have been at the Thanksgiving mini-non-rally. MMMMMmmmmmmm now that was a good potluck!










Can't go where I'm not invited...








[/quote]
Jim,

Actually, as I recall, your Outback was mired in your FIL's back yard at the time.
This coming Thanksgiving however, consider the invitation extended!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Was in my parents yard....I seem to remember that now...









Next year...we're in for sure!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> You should have been at the Thanksgiving mini-non-rally. MMMMMmmmmmmm now that was a good potluck!










Can't go where I'm not invited...








[/quote]
Jim,

Actually, as I recall, your Outback was mired in your FIL's back yard at the time.
This coming Thanksgiving however, consider the invitation extended!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Was in my parents yard....I seem to remember that now...









Next year...we're in for sure!








[/quote]
Never too soon to start planning, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

mmm Camping
mmm Thanksgiving
mmm Turkey
mmm Stuffing

This is what we did 2 Thanksgivings ago while camping
















And this is what it looked like on the way home









Had a blast. But camping with you all could be even more fun!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Wait, wait - A Thanksgiving Rally??? Where will this be - I love camping at Thanksgiving!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y Guy said:


> Wait, wait - A Thanksgiving Rally??? Where will this be - I love camping at Thanksgiving!!!!!


Last year, jnk36jnk, WAcamper and ourselves got together at Beverly Beach S.P. north of Newport for Thanksgiving weekend for a kind of non-rally rally. We all showed up on Friday, after spending Turkey Day with our respective families, and just had a nice quiet end-of-the-season weekend.

We did a Thanksgiving Day leftovers potluck Friday evening, spent a gorgeous Saturday along the Newport waterfront, and then capped it off with a great dinner at the famous Sea Hag in Depot Bay. I think we all left with the thought that this would be a great tradition to continue!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

PDX_Doug said:


> Wait, wait - A Thanksgiving Rally??? Where will this be - I love camping at Thanksgiving!!!!!


Last year, jnk36jnk, WAcamper and ourselves got together at Beverly Beach S.P. north of Newport for Thanksgiving weekend for a kind of non-rally rally. We all showed up on Friday, after spending Turkey Day with our respective families, and just had a nice quiet end-of-the-season weekend.

We did a Thanksgiving Day leftovers potluck Friday evening, spent a gorgeous Saturday along the Newport waterfront, and then capped it off with a great dinner at the famous Sea Hag in Depot Bay. I think we all left with the thought that this would be a great tradition to continue!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Sounds very fun!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Wait, wait - A Thanksgiving Rally??? Where will this be - I love camping at Thanksgiving!!!!!


Last year, jnk36jnk, WAcamper and ourselves got together at Beverly Beach S.P. north of Newport for Thanksgiving weekend for a kind of non-rally rally. We all showed up on Friday, after spending Turkey Day with our respective families, and just had a nice quiet end-of-the-season weekend.

We did a Thanksgiving Day leftovers potluck Friday evening, spent a gorgeous Saturday along the Newport waterfront, and then capped it off with a great dinner at the famous Sea Hag in Depot Bay. I think we all left with the thought that this would be a great tradition to continue!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote

Sounds like you guys just plowed a trail for the new PNW "Its Almost Winter" Rally.


----------



## jnk36jnk

A turkey leftover potluck dinner on the Oregon Coast,







and Gracie playing the bottles at the Sea Hag, in Depoe Bay,







, it just doesn't get any better than that. 
Dean


----------



## OregonCampin

HEY! How do we get signed up for this (newbie here) - we wanna come!

Are dogs welcome? Do I have to keep my husband on a leash? Is there alcohol involved?









Give me a quick (not 19 pages of forum) run-down and tell me where to sign!

Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Is there alcohol involved?


Uh...you could safely say there is a lot of this going on. PDX_Doug will make a batch of Outbacker Kool-Aide that will set you right.

Let us know if you have more questions. We are happy to help.

Oh...and congrats on finding this site. You will love it!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

With Oregoncampin signed up we are at 24 Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deshutes River State Park

Attending the rally are:

1. jnk36jnk
2. LarrytheOutback
3. Wacamper
4. PDX Doug
5. mv945
6. BlueWedge
7. Oregon Camper
8. Fox Family
9. Scott and Jamie
10. jim00592
11. Baseballrocks
12. snsgrahm
13. Crismon4
14. Thunder
15. Camper Andy
16. Dawgs
17. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele)
18. Nails2001
19. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker)
20. McGrath8
21. Biondi's
22. 3Cowdogs
23. Are We Lost Yet
24. Oregoncampin

and thinking about it is:

rlw147

And we have plently of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all

Dean

If I mised anyone, please let me know and I'll get you on the list


----------



## Scott and Jamie

jnk36jnk said:


> With 23 great Outbacker cooks coming to the rally, this should be the bet pot luck ever!!
> 
> Here the list of who's bringing what foods to the spring 2007 PNW Rally Chuckwagon themed Potluck
> 
> Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole with biscuit gravy
> jnk36jnk - Pinquinto Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
> Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
> Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
> Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich, Mac and Cheese
> Camper Andy - Chili
> Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
> jim00592 - mac and potato salad
> Baseballrocks - Pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
> PDX Doug- Kool-aid, Chips, Lemon cake- Gas-x
> Dawgs - Cinnamon pork roast, Deviled eggs
> Crismon4 - Green salad
> Thunder - Assorted fresh fruit
> 3 Cowdogs - Killer cheese cake
> mv945 - Raspberry jello salad
> snsgrahm - hot dogs, buns, onions and grated cheese for chili dogs
> 
> Lets eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I missed anybody, please send me an personal message and I'll add you to the list
> 
> Jodi


So far we will bring sausage rolls and Cookies . And working on a local tortia factory for some chips and salsa for the group.

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Scott and Jamie said:


> So far we will bring sausage rolls and Cookies . And working on a local tortia factory for some chips and salsa for the group.
> 
> Scott


Lets see, Tortilla Chips from Hood River, can't be anything but Juanita's, just possibly the best tortilla chips in the world. Scott, if you can make that happen, you be numero Uno.






















Dean


----------



## jnk36jnk

With 24 great Outbacker cooks coming to the rally, this should be the best pot luck ever!!

Here the list of who's bringing what foods to the spring 2007 PNW Rally Chuckwagon themed Potluck

Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole with biscuit gravy
jnk36jnk - Pinquinto Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich, Mac and Cheese
Camper Andy - Chili
Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
jim00592 - mac and potato salad
Baseballrocks - Pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
PDX Doug- Kool-aid, Chips, Lemon cake- Gas-x
Dawgs - Cinnamon pork roast, Deviled eggs
Crismon4 - Green salad
Thunder - Assorted fresh fruit
3 Cowdogs - Killer cheese cake
mv945 - Raspberry jello salad
snsgrahm - hot dogs, buns, onions and grated cheese for chili dogs
Scott and Jamie - sausage rolls and cookies
Oregoncampin - Sloppy Joes Oregon style

Lets eat























If I missed anybody, please send me an personal message and I'll add you to the list

Jodi


----------



## Scott and Jamie

jnk36jnk said:


> So far we will bring sausage rolls and Cookies . And working on a local tortia factory for some chips and salsa for the group.
> 
> Scott


Lets see, Tortilla Chips from Hood River, can't be anything but Juanita's, just possibly the best tortilla chips in the world. Scott, if you can make that happen, you be numero Uno.






















Dean
[/quote]

They are one of the best! I will try to swing back in there this week. Last time I stopped by the owner I know was out.


----------



## OregonCampin

Sign us up for Sloppy Joes Oregon Style..... it's more like Sloppy Toes - Sloppy Joe mix over fritos topped with sour cream and onion! YUMMMMY!


----------



## PDX_Doug

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Sign us up for Sloppy Joes Oregon Style..... it's more like Sloppy Toes - Sloppy Joe mix over fritos topped with sour cream and onion! YUMMMMY!


Now that sounds good, OC!
Be sure to bring lot's!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I was just curious if anyone planning on attending the rally was interested in some sort of campfire activities after our Saturday night potluck. I am not suggesting that I would organize such activities but I thought perhaps the family units with kids might like some thing like that in the early evening. Any ideas? j


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, I was just curious if anyone planning on attending the rally was interested in some sort of campfire activities after our Saturday night potluck. I am not suggesting that I would organize such activities but I thought perhaps the family units with kids might like some thing like that in the early evening. Any ideas? j


Well, smores and such are always on our list.

Beyond that, maybe Steve could reenact the infamous Magic Fire Trick from the Spring '05 rally.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

I might be able to recreate BBB's campfire, except this time its going to be...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Steve,

Would that be a "Blazing Success?"
















Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Sign us up for Sloppy Joes Oregon Style..... it's more like Sloppy Toes - Sloppy Joe mix over fritos topped with sour cream and onion! YUMMMMY!


Now that sounds good, OC!
Be sure to bring lot's!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]






































I thought I was OC


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sign us up for Sloppy Joes Oregon Style..... it's more like Sloppy Toes - Sloppy Joe mix over fritos topped with sour cream and onion! YUMMMMY!


Now that sounds good, OC!
Be sure to bring lot's!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]






































I thought I was OC













































[/quote]

Oh man, you've been replaced!! Now how did that happen when we weren't looking.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Y-Guy said:


> I might be able to recreate BBB's campfire, except this time its going to be...


Steve, I have lots of firewood I can contribute







I will bring a good load to help for the group fire.

Scott


----------



## snsgraham

If we have a fire like that going we should coordinate it with the folks at NASA. They might be able to re-direct the Space Station for a fly over so we could get a great group pic!
Wouldn't that be great? A photo from space of an Outbackers rally. Suitable for framing of course..all of us looking up and waving..

I wonder if the resolution would be good/bad enough to make out all of the goose......feathers that are sure to be around. The fire would surely put out enough light!








Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> I might be able to recreate BBB's campfire, except this time its going to be...


I thought we weren't going to talk about the beans anymore!









Batter up!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sign us up for Sloppy Joes Oregon Style..... it's more like Sloppy Toes - Sloppy Joe mix over fritos topped with sour cream and onion! YUMMMMY!


Now that sounds good, OC!
Be sure to bring lot's!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]






































I thought I was OC













































[/quote]

I don't wanna take anyone's nick name .....hummmmmm .....what to do...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I don't wanna take anyone's nick name .....hummmmmm .....what to do...


That's OK...I will now go by

The GREATEST Outbacker.com Member Ever! 

(ok...that's a bit of a strech)


----------



## jnk36jnk

Perhaps, OC1 and OC2 would be more appropriate....j


----------



## PDX_Doug

OC Jr. ?

Happy Trails,
Doug

(OC what you've started now!)


----------



## jnk36jnk

OC II ?

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> OC Jr. ?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> (OC what you've started now!)


Me?? No

OC what Doug started.....


----------



## PDX_Doug

OC what we will do for a post count!

C?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Come on Jim... You are falling behind!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## OregonCampin

Hey - I saw someone posted looking for something to entertain us Saturday evening.... how about a Karaoke contest???? I have the machine the runs on batterys and a ton of discs if someone has a TV and something to run it with - I have all sorts of age appropriate music and would be willing to come up with some interesting prizes -









Whatcha think???


----------



## ARzark

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Hey - I saw someone posted looking for something to entertain us Saturday evening.... how about a Karaoke contest???? I have the machine the runs on batterys and a ton of discs if someone has a TV and something to run it with - I have all sorts of age appropriate music and would be willing to come up with some interesting prizes -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha think???


I bet the kids would have a ball with that one! Good idea


----------



## Y-Guy

I don't think I'll be consuming enough Mikes Hard Lemonade to cause me either to have the desire nor the lack of judgment to want to do Karaoke.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> I don't think I'll be consuming enough Mikes Hard Lemonade to cause me either to have the desire nor the lack of judgment to want to do Karaoke.


X2

I will, however, be consuming enough to enjoy other people - who are consuming even more - try to be the next American Idol!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

OCII I think that is a great idea. We wouldn't necessarily have to sing individually. We could sing as a group or something of that sort. Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

Makes a motion that Jodi sing.

All in favor, say Aye... those that can't sing say Argh!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Y-Guy said:


> I don't think I'll be consuming enough Mikes Hard Lemonade to cause me either to have the desire nor the lack of judgment to want to do Karaoke.


Oh baby, yeah you will - I'll make sure of it. Sounds like a great idea!!!!!


----------



## jnk36jnk

I suggested GROUP singing I believe! Although I guess I would be willing, if it was all we could come up with, to teach everyone the songs we used to sing at the Longview Y Camp on Spirit Lake (before the mountain blew). YGuy, you shouldn't have to drink any of that STUFF to help with that. I would think you would have a wealth of camp songs! Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

jnk36jnk said:


> I would think you would have a wealth of camp songs! Jodi


Camp songs yes, songs out of some new fangled machine... nope


----------



## OregonCampin

Y-Guy said:


> I would think you would have a wealth of camp songs! Jodi


Camp songs yes, songs out of some new fangled machine... nope








[/quote]










Group sings are fun - it is always interesting to see what people decide to sing as a group







Yes, I have been know to sing out of one of those "new fangled machines" - and watch other people sing too! The best thing to do after the drinky poo's have been flowing for awhile is to do Kamakazi Karaoke where your friends pick your songs!!!







now that gets interesting!









So - I will plan to bring the Karaoke Machine and the discs and be in charge of the fun prizes (age appropriate of course) - $1 store here I come!

So - does anyone have a TV we can use?









Camp songs - hummmmm - how bout Peanut Butter, I am being swallowed by a boa constrictor, found a peanut, fried ham - YES, I did my stent in Camp Fire as a kid!

Shannon (AKA: OCII or OCjr)


----------



## snsgraham

*ARGH*!!

Scott


----------



## skippershe

Having to listen to someone else's outside speakers would be bad enough, but I can't even imagine having to listen to a campground full of drunk Outbackers singing Karaoke camping songs...that would send me over the edge!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Although.... If it's all Jimmy Buffett music!
(At least based on past history!)

_Karaoke machine? We don't need no stinkin' Karaoke machine!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

I must say this is going to be quite the rally.







I've been to all of the PNW rallies since the fall of 2005. Great people, great food and each rally just gets better and better!! Looks like this one will be an amazing event and one that will go down in the PNW record book. A big THANKS to Dean and Jodi for pulling this one together
















I am so excited to attend this upcoming rally, meet the new Outbackers in the PNW and share some good food, drink and outstanding times.









Sadly, with a tear in my eye, it's time to say that this will be our last PNW rally. Life changes and there is a new chapter awaiting us in a different location. I'll never forget the good times we have experienced with this wonderful group of PNW Outbackers. We'll be around in the future, just quite a bit farther away. But hey, there are so many rallies to attend and I hope to see all my friends once again!!

So save me a spot around the Tanner campfire, have a cold one with my name on it waiting and I look forward to sharing the experience of the BEST EVER PNW Outbacker's rally with you all!

Jeff & Tracey


----------



## Crismon4

Say it ain't so!!!!! It just won't be the same without the MegaCab tours and Jimmy Buffett music!

Hopefully our paths will cross soon!

Tricia


----------



## PDX_Doug

Tricia,

We will certainly miss Jeff and clan. A lot!








But never fear... There will always be plenty of Jimmy Buffett!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

WAcamper said:


> I must say this is going to be quite the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of the PNW rallies since the fall of 2005. Great people, great food and each rally just gets better and better!! Looks like this one will be an amazing event and one that will go down in the PNW record book. A big THANKS to Dean and Jodi for pulling this one together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to attend this upcoming rally, meet the new Outbackers in the PNW and share some good food, drink and outstanding times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, with a tear in my eye, it's time to say that this will be our last PNW rally. Life changes and there is a new chapter awaiting us in a different location. I'll never forget the good times we have experienced with this wonderful group of PNW Outbackers. We'll be around in the future, just quite a bit farther away. But hey, there are so many rallies to attend and I hope to see all my friends once again!!
> 
> So save me a spot around the Tanner campfire, have a cold one with my name on it waiting and I look forward to sharing the experience of the BEST EVER PNW Outbacker's rally with you all!
> 
> Jeff & Tracey


OOPS, should have said that all is well on this end. This is a really good thing for Tracey and I and the kids.
We're heading to the Ozarks of NW Arkansas. It's all good!

I'll tell you all about it at the rally, as I try and recruit more PNW Outbackers for the Zion rally


----------



## Y-Guy

Jeff congrats on the move. We lived in Missouri for several years and I can honestly say found them to be some of the friendliest people in the world. Other then the fact I really hated humidity and big-huge-enormous bugs I enjoyed our years there. Some great camping in the neck of the woods, just make sure your A/C works!


----------



## jnk36jnk

It's only 29 days  to the largest ever PNW Outbackers rally

With 24 great Outbacker cooks coming to the rally, this should be the best pot luck ever!!

Here the list of who's bringing what foods to the spring 2007 PNW Rally Chuckwagon themed Potluck

Blue Wedge - Sausage Cornmeal Casserole with biscuit gravy
jnk36jnk - Pinquinto Beans, Creamy Coleslaw and Ice Cream
Wa Camper - Pulled Pork and Buns
Larry the Outback - Cornbread and Chili
Y-Guy - Missouri BBQ Sandwich, Mac and Cheese
Camper Andy - Chili
Oregon Camper - Fresh veggies
jim00592 - mac and potato salad
Baseballrocks - Pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
PDX Doug- Kool-aid, Chips, Lemon cake- Gas-x
Dawgs - Cinnamon pork roast, Deviled eggs
Crismon4 - Green salad
Thunder - Assorted fresh fruit
3 Cowdogs - Killer cheese cake
mv945 - Raspberry jello salad
snsgrahm - hot dogs, buns, onions and grated cheese for chili dogs
Scott and Jamie - sausage rolls and cookies
Oregoncampin - Sloppy Joes Oregon style

I'm really getting excited about this rally.

The ranger types keep assuring us, that short of a major flood, B loop will be availbe to us on an "as needed" basis.

Lets eat























If I missed anybody, please send me a personal message and I'll add you to the list

Jodi


----------



## OregonCampin

Now bear with me....it's my first rally......

Does everyone bring their own







:
Plates, plasticwear, cups, etc
What about wood? or is it available there?

Is there anything else that I am missing (besides the Karaoke machine







)??









Thanks

Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just got the news today confirming my business trip to Europe and it is NOT good for the Rally.

I fly to Paris on the 23rd of April and then have meetings all the way through Friday the 27th. First flight home is noon on Saturday, which lands in PDX 9:45pm on Saturday.

Sadly...the Oregon Camper clan will miss this Rally.









Good news is my site will open up to someone that was going to be bumped to the overflow site.

Someone will have to take the "Tanner Campfire" torch and ensure everyone has a great time around the fire. Of course this role requires you stay up until the last camper goes to bed and you have to sample EVERY batch of Dougâ€™s Kool-Aide.

...man I'm going to really miss this Rally.


----------



## snsgraham

Crappola!!








That is a bummer if ever there was one. We will miss you guys!

Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Sorry to hear the Tanner Clan wount make it









Hi Shannon, yes bring your own plates, cups, forks, etc. As for the firewood I am going to bring a good load for the Group fire and should have some left over if you want some for a fire pit. Last fall was our first rally too and we had a blast! See ya in a month.

Scott


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...man I'm going to really miss this Rally.


Sorry to hear it Jim








You'd better make darn well sure that you're not missing the Zion rally








There'd be tough shoes to fill then!


----------



## maxie2

Hi, We've never been to a rally before, but would like to bring our new Outback and see what it is all about. Will there be a spot for us? Do we need to reserve? Thanks, Ann & Hal Portland


----------



## jnk36jnk

Great! Welcome aboard. No need to reserve. Dean has been in contact with the park ranger. All you need to do is decide what you are going to bring for the potluck....and pray for sun!!!! Only 21 more days. Jodi


----------



## LarryTheOutback

maxie2 said:


> Hi, We've never been to a rally before, but would like to bring our new Outback


Welcome to Outbackers and to the Rally. What kind of Outback do you have?

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, Ann and Hal!*








Glad to have you aboard! The PNW Outbackers put on the best rallies this side of the Mississippi, and we would love to have you join us. And join the fun!









I look forward to meeting you!

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi, We've never been to a rally before, but would like to bring our new Outback and see what it is all about.


Welcome aboard and welcome to the rally!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> ...man I'm going to really miss this Rally.


Scott shared the sad news with me when we were camping in Florence last week, man I'm bummed. Didn't you tell them you HAD to attend the rally. What no international red eye flight available? Well have a safe trip at least, you will be missed.
[/quote]

I told them...but just because they had 500+ customers coming from all of Europe, they expect me to be there. They could have at least ask me first before they set the date.


----------



## masumangan

Besides bringing a well stocked humidor and cooler, it looks like I'll be able to convince the DW to cook up a pot of black bean chili for the pot luck. We'll also have a cooler of kid's drinks (juice packs, etc).

Unfortunately, we'll have to pull out early on Sunday so the DW will be able to fly out of Spokane Int'l (haha) on an afternoon flight. You see, she has to go to Tucson to buy our new house as we are moving away from the PNW (before we even get to know the PNW Outbackers).

Now, if we just knew of someone to camp with near Zion NP sometime around the end of Jun/beginning of July when we move down for good.









Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Are we lost yet? said:


> Besides bringing a well stocked humidor and cooler, it looks like I'll be able to convince the DW to cook up a pot of black bean chili for the pot luck. We'll also have a cooler of kid's drinks (juice packs, etc).
> 
> Unfortunately, we'll have to pull out early on Sunday so the DW will be able to fly out of Spokane Int'l (haha) on an afternoon flight. You see, she has to go to Tucson to buy our new house as we are moving away from the PNW (before we even get to know the PNW Outbackers).
> 
> Now, if we just knew of someone to camp with near Zion NP sometime around the end of Jun/beginning of July when we move down for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


First it was WACamper...now you guys are moving away too? Come on you PNW people...stick around, the 9 months of rain isn't "that" bad....


----------



## masumangan

The 2 hours of daylight







in the middle of winter would have sealed it if Uncle Sam hadn't decided he wanted me somewhere else first









Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Are we lost yet? said:


> The 2 hours of daylight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the middle of winter would have sealed it if Uncle Sam hadn't decided he wanted me somewhere else first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Oh sure...blame the family. That darn Uncle of yours is too much...he even want MY money. You need to have a talk with him.


----------



## skippershe

Are we lost yet? said:


> Now, if we just knew of someone to camp with near Zion NP sometime around the end of Jun/beginning of July when we move down for good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Mitch (campmg) will be so excited to hear about having new Outbacker neighbors in Arizona.
Wow, what a climate change for you...









We'll save you a spot in Zion, not to worry


----------



## greenfamily

I was thinking of coming to my first rally. What do we need to bring to this? And what is the cost at the park. This sounds like a great time,any info would help on this as we have only had are OB for five months. Thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hi familymanoregon!









I hope we get to meet you at the rally. As far as what to bring, it's pretty much what you would normally bring with a couple of specifics...

1. The group site we are in is 'Primitive' (i.e., no utilities). There is water at the entrance to the area, but none at the sites, and no electricity. This has not been a problem in the past, as for a weekend you should be fine for water and batteries. We also have a number of members that will be bringing generators, so if you need a little extra juice, we're there for ya!

2. We do a potluck dinner on Saturday evening. jnk36jnk can give you more info on that if you need (poke around on this thread and you will find a lot of potluck info).

3. As far as cost is concerned, being that it is a group area and cost is based on who shows up, we will not know for sure until the weekend. The site is already paid for (Thank you Dean and Jodi (jnk36jnk)), and you will just pay them back. Figure on somewhere around $20-25 total for weekend (Friday and Saturday night). In the past we have been $22-23.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This PNW Rally is getting HUGE!!


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> This PNW Rally is getting HUGE!!


Thanks to your wife she told me today at school.


----------



## jnk36jnk

With one drop out, we are at 25 Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deschutes River State Park

Attending the rally are:

1. jnk36jnk
2. LarrytheOutback
3. Wacamper
4. PDX Doug
5. mv945
6. BlueWedge
7. Oregon Camper
8. Fox Family
9. Scott and Jamie
10. jim00592
11. Baseballrocks
12. snsgrahm
13. Crismon4
14. Thunder
15. Camper Andy
16. Dawgs
17. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele)
18. Nails2001
19. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker)
20. McGrath8
21. Biondi's
22. 3Cowdogs
23. Are We Lost Yet
24. Oregoncampin
25. Familymanoregon
26. Maxie2

and thinking about it is:

rlw147

And we have plenty of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all

If I missed any one, please let me know so I can get you on the list, and if there is someone else like Oregon Camper (and I hope there isn't) that would rather spend an all expense paid weekend in Paris, instead of with a bunch of Outbackers drinking Koolaid on the banks of the Deschutes, I would like to know that also, as I have been trying to keep the rangers updated as to how many we are going to have in B loop.

See you all in two weeks.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> With one drop out, we are at 25 Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deschutes River State Park
> 
> Attending the rally are:
> 
> 1. jnk36jnk
> 2. LarrytheOutback
> 3. Wacamper
> 4. PDX Doug
> 5. mv945
> 6. BlueWedge
> 7. Oregon Camper
> 8. Fox Family
> 9. Scott and Jamie
> 10. jim00592
> 11. Baseballrocks
> 12. snsgrahm
> 13. Crismon4
> 14. Thunder
> 15. Camper Andy
> 16. Dawgs
> 17. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele)
> 18. Nails2001
> 19. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker)
> 20. McGrath8
> 21. Biondi's
> 22. 3Cowdogs
> 23. Are We Lost Yet
> 24. Oregoncampin
> 25. Familymanoregon
> 26. Maxie2
> 
> and thinking about it is:
> 
> rlw147
> 
> And we have plenty of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all
> 
> If I missed any one, please let me know so I can get you on the list, and if there is someone else like Oregon Camper (and I hope there isn't) that would rather spend an all expense paid weekend in Paris, instead of with a bunch of Outbackers drinking Koolaid on the banks of the Deschutes, I would like to know that also, as I have been trying to keep the rangers updated as to how many we are going to have in B loop.
> 
> See you all in two weeks.
> 
> Dean


Don't go selling off my spot yet. I'm still holding out hope that I can get out of there on Thursday night (but it doesn't look good)


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't go selling off my spot yet. I'm still holding out hope that I can get out of there on Thursday night (but it doesn't look good)


Sorry Jim, I thought you couldn't make it'. I promise I won't give away your site until I know for sure your on the plane to Paris!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Don't go selling off my spot yet. I'm still holding out hope that I can get out of there on Thursday night (but it doesn't look good)


Sorry Jim, I thought you couldn't make it'. I promise I won't give away your site until I know for sure your on the plane to Paris!!
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan....









Perhaps you could leave it empty and have a candle light vigil for me?


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> Don't go selling off my spot yet. I'm still holding out hope that I can get out of there on Thursday night (but it doesn't look good)


I'm sensing a hint (yes a very small hint) of optimism in your keystrokes now.


----------



## snsgraham

Y-Guy said:


> Don't go selling off my spot yet. I'm still holding out hope that I can get out of there on Thursday night (but it doesn't look good)


I'm sensing a hint (yes a very small hint) of optimism in your keystrokes now.
[/quote]

Nah, look at the time he posted that. It was late and Jim was nippin' at the Koolaide..









Seriously Jim, if you cannot make it Thursday, you might consider doing a "fly by" on Sunday AM. You and yours could have breakfast with any of us.









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

snsgraham said:


> Don't go selling off my spot yet. I'm still holding out hope that I can get out of there on Thursday night (but it doesn't look good)


I'm sensing a hint (yes a very small hint) of optimism in your keystrokes now.
[/quote]

Nah, look at the time he posted that. It was late and Jim was nippin' at the Koolaide..









Seriously Jim, if you cannot make it Thursday, you might consider doing a "fly by" on Sunday AM. You and yours could have breakfast with any of us.









Scott
[/quote]
Absolutely. Along the same lines Jim, it's only going to be DS and myself on this one. If you guys want to just drive up Saturday night - sans Outback - we have plenty of room. Might make it doable.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Well gang, I hate to do this but we have to cancel out on the rally.








I need to be in Arkansas for a meeting on Monday the 23rd to discuss a new business venture. We won't be back in Seattle until late on the 29th or the 30th.

Looks like we will miss the biggest PNW rally yet, and we are pretty bummed about that. At least we can see most everybody and say







at the Zion rally!

Have fun everyone. We'll be there in spirit!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

That's really a bummer, Jeff. We will miss you guys.
More importantly... who's going to bring the onions?









Good luck in Arkansas, and we will look forward to catching up to you guys at ZRR!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Bummer the list of attendee's is shrinking, not get bigger, as of now there are 19 Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deschutes River State Park

Attending the rally are:

1. jnk36jnk
2. LarrytheOutback
3. Wacamper 
4. PDX Doug
5. mv945
6. BlueWedge 
7. Oregon Camper  
8. Fox Family
9. Scott and Jamie
10. jim00592
11. Baseballrocks
12. snsgrahm
13. Crismon4
14. Thunder
15. Camper Andy
16. Dawgs
17. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele)
18. Nails2001
19. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker)
20. McGrath8
21. Biondi's
22. 3Cowdogs
23. Are We Lost Yet
24. Oregoncampin
25. Familymanoregon
26. Maxie2

And we have plenty of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all

If I missed any one, please let me know so I can get you on the list, or something comes up at the last minute and you can't make it, let me know that also.

See you all in two weeks.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dean...you can officially take me off the list. There is no chance of me catching an earlier flight. As it stands right now, I'm scheduled to land at 9:30pm on Saturday night.


----------



## Y-Guy

This bites guys!


----------



## BlueWedge

I was going to post earlier but I wasn't feeling up to it. We had to pull out yesterday because of an unforeseen TV incident.

We were really looking forward to the trip and seeing everyone again. Have a great rally. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Let's move the Rally out a week? Yea!!


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let's move the Rally out a week? Yea!!


Kind of a post rally. Or a clean up rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Let's move the Rally out a week? Yea!!


Kind of a post rally. Or a clean up rally.
[/quote]

Yea...for all us that WANTED to be there, but can't.


----------



## Crismon4

Jodi & Dean:

Unfortunately due to the sale of our Outback







and the current build status of our new fifth wheel (i.e. it's not scheduled to arrive for 3 more weeks), I have to request that you take us off







the list of attendees as well









Our current plan is to arrive sometime Saturday morning and stay through the potluck and bonfire......

We are all VERY bummed!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let's move the Rally out a week? Yea!!


ohhhhhhhhhhhh! now THAT would be perfect!


----------



## McGrath8

Hello everyone well I hate to add more bad news to the event but we are going to have to pull out as well, as will the Biondis.

We have conflicts with Ball schedules, as picture day is Saturday big event for kids.

Hope everyone has a great time, and we will look for the next one.


----------



## jnk36jnk

The list of those having to drop out is growing, as of now here will be no need for any one to be off in B loop. There are suggestions of moving the rally out a week. I'm not sure that would solve anything, as there may be some that can make it the 28th, but have have commitments for the next week end, so they may miss the rally if moved.

Perhaps Jim, Oregon Camper, you could do a quick poll and find out if there is any interest in moving the date a week?

And trying to move the date may open a real can of worms

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> The list of those having to drop out is growing, as of now here will be no need for any one to be off in B loop. There are suggestions of moving the rally out a week. I'm not sure that would solve anything, as there may be some that can make it the 28th, but have have commitments for the next week end, so they may miss the rally if moved.
> 
> Perhaps Jim, Oregon Camper, you could do a quick poll and find out if there is any interest in moving the date a week?
> 
> Dean


Dean...I will PM Doug to see if he can do a mass email/PM. I think that would be a better way to do this.

For anyone logging in...please speak up ASAP if moving this out one week would be good or bad for you.

Or the following weekend. I know this is like chasing our tails, but it might be worth it.

For us, the weekend of May 11th-13th would be best.


----------



## Crismon4

......so you do realize that's Mothers Day weekend.....which only mean all us women folk would be sitting on our lawn chairs, sippin' Doug's kool-aid, while you men chase kids and cook.....hmmmmm, sounds great to me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

12-13 might work, we have plans with friends already for 9-13 but they'd perhaps want to have our last 2 days at Deschutes, they would, afterall, meet some pretty cool people







and realize Rick and I aren't the only ones







. 19 and 20 IF Rick can get it off and we are with Crismon's on Memorial Weekend at Randle and Packwood and Mt St Helens.Hey! move it there!


----------



## OregonCampin

Actually the either the 4th & 5th or Mother's weekend day would work better for us as well.... I have been sitting here struggling with a family conflict and how to do both....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sounds like there are some possibilities, but before we get too far into this, let's see if the area is even available on other weekends.

As far as we are concerned, the first weekend in May works, but after that it's almost impossible (my Mom's 80th is on Mothers Day), booked the weekend after that, then it's Memorial Day. Also, rates will be higher from May 1st on.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

The best "new" date for us would be the 11th through the 13th of May. My birthday is on the 12 so it would mean hanging with all of you for my birthday...could do worse I suppose!









Scott


----------



## mv945

Hi everyone-
Interesting development...it looks like the weekend of 5/5-6 works even better than the current 4/28-29 for us! The next weekend after that would be iffy for us as I am scheduled to be on call that weekend.
Of course we would have to change the theme to CINCO DE MAYO!


----------



## Dawgs

Okay ... Dawgs are flexible on the dates for the most part. Is there consideration for moving the location too? Since we are (to a good degree) able to do most any dates we will cede to those with tighter schedules.

Just keep the postings going so we know.

Good thing these things come with wheels eh?


----------



## ARzark

5/5-5/6 works best on this end. That would be our first choice. The next weekend could be a possibility.


----------



## BlueWedge

At this point I have no idea what would work for us. Our TV is down with no ETA. I should know more by the end of this week. I wasn't going to do this but oh why not. Everyone likes a photo. I won't answer any questions about it so don't ask. Not sure if it is totaled or fixable. Bluewedge

We are focusing on making the Zion trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug

*OUCH!!!*

David, I hope you guys are all OK!
I guess we can give you a pass on this one.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Holy Hannah what happened. Are you all ok?


----------



## BlueWedge

Didn't I say I wouldn't answer questions ?







No one hurt physically. Always wanted a rag top...

Now back to your planning the after rally....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Didn't I say I wouldn't answer questions ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one hurt physically. Always wanted a rag top...
> 
> Now back to your planning the after rally....


You already answered the most important question...you and the DW are OK!!!

When you're ready...you can tell us. We'll keep it an Outbacker.com secret.


----------



## Crismon4

Yikes!!!!! All ya had to say was "we can't make it







".......glad everyone is O.K.!


----------



## jnk36jnk

OK gang, here's what I learned today talking with the park reservations people.

As we are within 30 days of the date of the reservations are for so , for some bureaucratic reason they couldn't explain to me, we can't just move the reservation to another week end, but would have to cancel it and and then make a whole new reservation for a different week end.

To cancel the current reservation, it would cost:

A reservation cancellation fee of $6:00 per site, there are twenty sites in the group area, so that comes to $120.00;

plus, we have to pay for the first night, for each site, even though we wouldn't be using those sites, that's $8.00 per site so thats another $160.00 for a grand total of *$240.00 * to cancel the reservations for the week end of the 28th.

Once the reservations are canceled, we can go through the reservations process all over again, but the cost goes up after the 1st of May.

I was so discouraged by then, I failed to ask what the new, May, rate was.

Sorry, but I really don't think it's worth the hassle and $$ to try to change week ends.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dean and Jodi...

Thanks for looking into this. I would have to agree, it is not worth the $$ and headache to move the Rally.

For those of us that have to miss it....we will want a lot of pictures.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I think that is a wise decision, Dean. As I recall from setting things up last spring, the increase in rates on May 1st is 50%. It's unfortunate that the weekend is not working out for everybody, but that is always going to be the case, no matter when we pick.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4

X2.....yup, I agree. Darn.....but y'all will have all the fun







!

Thanks for checkin' guys!


----------



## CamperAndy

I know it does not matter in the big scheme of things but I took vacation time to make sure I could attend. If it is moved then I may be a no show.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Wow great to hear you are all ok. Hope you can get it fixed or a settlement before summer camping.


----------



## jnk36jnk

CamperAndy said:


> I know it does not matter in the big scheme of things but I took vacation time to make sure I could attend. If it is moved then I may be a no show.










Don't worry CamperAndy, we are NOT going to be changing the plan, or the date. It is sad that some of us have had to cancel but the rest of us will continue on, and have a lot of fun doing just that. Jodi


----------



## Y-Guy

We are still a go at least


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Holy Hannah what happened. Are you all ok?


Did one of the fuzzy kids go joy riding again without permission??

Hope you're all ok!








Please keep us posted,


----------



## jnk36jnk

As of this morning there are 18 Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deschutes River State Park the week end of April 28th.

Attending the rally are:

1. jnk36jnk *G-63*
2. LarrytheOutback *G-53*
3. PDX Doug *G-55*
4. mv945 *G-54*
5. Fox Family *G-57*
6. Scott and Jamie *G-60*
7. jim00592 *G-66*
8. Baseballrocks *G-67*
9. snsgrahm *G-69*
10. Thunder *G-65*
11 Camper Andy *G-61*
12. Dawgs *G-52*
13. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele) *G-58*
14. Nails2001 *G-64*
15. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker) *G-50*
16. 3Cowdogs *G-51*
17. Are We Lost Yet *G-68*
18. Maxie2 *G-59*
19. *G-56*

And we have plenty of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all

If I missed any one, please let me know so I can get you on the list, or something comes up at the last minute and you can't make it, let me know that also.

It looks like with all the recent drop outs there will be room for every one in the group camping area. No one will have to be over in B-loop.

I have added site numbers after each Outbackers name. Those in black are the same as those on Oregon Campers map, back on page 16 or so of this thread. Those in red are the new site numbers for those Outbackers that were going to be over in B-loop.

See you all in two weeks.

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> This evening I will find Oregon Campers map of the park and fiqure out which sites are now vacant and will assign those sites to those that didn't have an assigned spot.


Let me know if you need help...


----------



## jnk36jnk

There are 18 Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deschutes River State Park the week end of April 28th.

I have combined the attendees list with the pot luck food list

1. jnk36jnk *G-63* Pinquinto beans, Cole slaw, ice cream
2. LarrytheOutback *G-53* corn bread & Chile
3. PDX Doug *G-55* Kool aide, chips, lemon cake, gas-x
4. mv945 *G-54* raspberry jello salad
5. Fox Family *G-57* 
6. Scott and Jamie *G-60* sausage rolls
7. jim00592 *G-66* mac & potato salad
8. Baseballrocks *G-67* pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
9. snsgrahm *G-69* hot dogs & buns, onions & cheese for Chile dogs
10. Thunder *G-65* assorted fresh fruits
11 Camper Andy *G-61* chile
12. Dawgs *G-52* Cinnamon pork roast, deviled eggs
13. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele) *G-58*
14. Nails2001 *G-64* 
15. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker) *G-50* Missouri BBQ sandwich's, mac & cheese
16. 3Cowdogs *G-51* killer cheese cake
17. Are We Lost Yet *G-68* 
18. Maxie2 *G-59*
19. G-56

Crismon 4, green salad (attending pot luck only)

And we have plenty of room for more, so it's not to late to join in for a great weekend of fun for all

If I missed any one, please let me know so I can get you on the list, or something comes up at the last minute and you can't make it, let me know that also.

It looks like with all the recent drop outs there will be room for every one in the group camping area. No one will have to be over in B-loop.

I have added site numbers after each Outbackers name. Those in black are the same as those on Oregon Campers map, back on page 16 or so of this thread. Those in red are the new site numbers for those Outbackers that were going to be over in B-loop.

See you all in two weeks.

Dean


----------



## Dawgs

Just checking the pulse here. Are most people planning on showing up Thursday evening or Friday morning? We were thinking about heading down Thursday. We have been so darn busy at the start of this year this will be our first trip out.

We are really ready to get this season of to a big start.


----------



## Crismon4

Thanks Dean!

We're trying to convince new Outbackers "Momof3" to attend.....though they just took possession of our former 28RSDS Sunday afternoon so they might need some to time to plan









Can't wait!

Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk

Dawgs said:


> Just checking the pulse here. Are most people planning on showing up Thursday evening or Friday morning? We were thinking about heading down Thursday. We have been so darn busy at the start of this year this will be our first trip out.
> 
> We are really ready to get this season of to a big start.


I think if you show up on Thursday, you will have to make your own reservations for that night. In the past every one showed up some time on Friday, from noon on till about dark. I have all of the group site reserved, for Friday and Saturday nights only, so arriving anytime on Friday will not be a problem. You might want to call the park ranger (phone number is listed on the web site) and see what they have to say about Thursday arrivals.

See you soon.

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will be arriving late Friday aftenoon or early evening. I hope to be on the road just in time for rush hour!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dawgs

Friday will be fine. Question though since this is a regional group. Has anyone ever stayed at the campgroud in Plymouth, WA? I am trying to gather a list of places to go to quickly from the Tri-Cities, WA. area.


----------



## Y-Guy

I assume you mean Crow Butte Campground? Actually one of the 1st rallies we had we talked about it, I had spoken with one of the farmers that was running the CG - I've yet to camp there though. Good news last week was the Port of Benton is looking at taking it over and running it - I've spoken in support with one commissioners already.

We do a lot of camping within about a 2 hour drive of the Tri-Cities (many for ATVs) one of the neat places we found was up Highway 207 between Heppner and Spray called Bull Lake Prairie - is wonderful. Lake, nice small USFS campground. No motor boats, but its very peaceful. They do allow ATVs to ride out, but the host keeps them in control and I've only seen a couple families riding from there. Best of all when its 100 degrees in the Tri-Cities its nice and cool there.

Oh as for arrival time, we won't leave town until about 4PM, we'll probably be in around 6:30ish assuming we get out on time.


----------



## Dawgs

Since my wife is a realtor I can never say when we will actually get on the road.









The campground is a State facility I believe.

http://reserveamerica.com/wa/Plymouth/Camp...amp;parkId=3346

Take a look at this one (if you would) and see if it is what you are talking about. We look for quiet mostly.

ORV riding is not a concern for us but Holly has been eyeing quads when at the bike shop. I am more 2 wheel oriented myself. One of the main reasons for us going to this rally is to get to know more campers in this area who actually want to go out camping. Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## 3cowdogs

We're going to be in Friday afternoon. Going to try and get outta here around 7:00 am. Hopefully the weather will be decent for us. Hate to drive 6 hours only to freeze, I get enough of that at work!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hope everyone has a great time. I'll be thinking about you as I sit on an airplane for 10+ hours.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll be thinking about you as I sit on an airplane for 10+ hours.


It's not too late to have Melinda bring the trailer to the Rally. You can rent a car at PDX and drive out to join us for the late evening.


----------



## OregonCampin

Well, scratch us off the list.....







Unfortunately my sister needs me and as much as I would like to make camping my highest priority, in this case I need to do the family thing. I tried to figure out a way to do both - we will be in Portland that weekend, but unfortunately, it's not going to work out.

I am totally bummed, but there will be other rally's in Oregon - like the coast rally that some of us are secretly planning









On that note, I wanted to mention the group area's at Fisherman's Bend off of Hwy 22 going towards Detriot - these are great spots along the river - hooks ups, lots of tent spaces, huge fire rings with benches and covered cooking / picnic table areas... this might be a good spot for another impromptu rally!

Ya all have a good time and I will be thinking of you.....

Shannon (aka OCjr)


----------



## PDX_Doug

* !!! FREE STUFF !!! *

I just wanted to let everyone know that Curtis Trailers in Aloha, OR, has graciously donated a couple of big boxes of patio mats to the PNW Outbackers Spring Rally! There are enough that every family attending will receive one.

I would also like to send out a special thanks to the good people at Curtis for their support of our community. This donation came out of the blue, and shows that they are thinking of us, and value our business.

Be sure to catch up with me next weekend, and we will get a nice shiny new mat under your awning!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Way to go, Doug!!  !

And for any one thinking about coming to the rally, tht hasn't yet decided, there is one site now open in G-loop, and besides all the fun of a rally, a fantastic pot luck, and Dougs Kool Aid, you will get a new patio mat, courtesy of Curtis RV.

So sign up soon.

Dean


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Hey Dean,
I guess Curtis figures that we'll all need a patio "map" so that we can find our way after partaking of the "Kool-aid"









Jonathan


----------



## jnk36jnk

Jonathan, When my Mamma told me to study my spelling words, I should of listened to her, and not ran off to the creek to go fishing.







And I never should of trusted spell check. It was supposed to be *mat* not map, but thanks for pointing it out to me.

Dean


----------



## masumangan

For those who have camped here previously...should we load up the canoe? Is the river area freindly to paddling around? Flatwater...not rapids!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Are we lost yet? said:


> For those who have camped here previously...should we load up the canoe? Is the river area freindly to paddling around? Flatwater...not rapids!


Around the camping area it is fairly flat with current. Don't plan on going on a scenic tour up river with a canoe. I think it is rapid free from the camp ground to the mouth of the Columbia but still usually a good current.


----------



## CamperAndy

Scott and Jamie said:


> For those who have camped here previously...should we load up the canoe? Is the river area freindly to paddling around? Flatwater...not rapids!


Around the camping area it is fairly flat with current. Don't plan on going on a scenic tour up river with a canoe. I think it is rapid free from the camp ground to the mouth of the Columbia but still usually a good current.
[/quote]

This time of year it will be high water and more in line with a kayak and not really suited for a canoe. On the Columbia you can try it but again the river is cold and moves fast this time of year. More for looking at then playing in.

View from across the river









View of just up river from the camp site.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Are we lost yet? said:


> For those who have camped here previously...should we load up the canoe? Is the river area freindly to paddling around? Flatwater...not rapids!


The river is flat and wide in this area, but the current is very strong in the channel. If you stay close to shore you may be OK, but you will probably be in for quite a workout.

On edit: I was thinking of the state of the river from last fall, but the the spring time photos Andy posted, are probably more indicative of what you will be up against.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## masumangan

Thanks for the replys/info







- No canoe it is then - we look more for kid-friendly lake style water versus Louis and Clark expedition style canoeing


----------



## PDX_Doug

Are we lost yet? said:


> Thanks for the replys/info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No canoe it is then - we look more for kid-friendly lake style water versus Louis and Clark expedition style canoeing


In that case... wise choice.
But not to worry. There is plenty to keep yourselves entertained. One of the kids favorite activities is to head across the river to the train tracks and collect treasure (old railroad spikes, tie plates, etc.).* I can't tell you how many pounds of rusty iron we have hauled home from there!









Happy Trails,
Doug

* All under the watchful eye of adult supervision, of course!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Ok, so now it's time for our bad news.

As the first to sign up for the rally way back when, we couldn't possibly back out, but... we've got a Boy Scout outing and two little league baseball games, plus a business trip starting early Monday morning.

So, we are going to modify our trip to the rally. Look for us to arrive around 2pm on Saturday afternoon. "Us" will also shrink a bit; Ellen needs to stay home and Ed '96 will be at Boy Scout Camp. So, look for just Ed '57, David and Sophie.

Save us some room! See you then!

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will save your space, Ed.
The PDX contingent will be short handed as well. But we will be represented!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr

OK I want to make one thing perfectly clear WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

sleecjr said:


> OK I want to make one thing perfectly clear WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!


You got 'em, sleecjr!









Now where did I put that Brownie?...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Weather for this weak end at the rally is:

Friday, occasional showers, cloudy, low of 43, high of 63
Saturday, cloudy, low of 42, high of 65
Sunday, cloudy, low of 46, high of 69

Looks like perfect weather for a rally

Todays fuel prices at the Uniom 76 station at Biggs are:

un-leaded 2.99 / gal; diesel 2.89 / gal

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dean,

Is that forecast for Portland, or The Dalles? We can almost always count on at least drier, and usually warmer weather east of the mountains. It does sound promising. I'm ready! How about you guys?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

Very excited here! Need to pick the rig up from the dealer this week and get her repacked.

Any reason to bring kids bikes?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> Very excited here! Need to pick the rig up from the dealer this week and get her repacked.
> 
> Any reason to bring kids bikes?


I'm bringing ours, Steve. There is some good riding in the area.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> We can almost always count on at least drier, and usually warmer weather east of the mountains.


Here is the National Weather Service point forecast for the Lat/Long of the park ...

3 Miles ESE Celilo WA

As of Monday morning that forecast calls for...

Friday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 66. 
Friday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 44.

Saturday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 69. 
Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 43.

Sunday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 71.

Ed


----------



## jnk36jnk

PDX_Doug said:


> Dean,
> 
> Is that forecast for Portland, or The Dalles? We can almost always count on at least drier, and usually warmer weather east of the mountains. It does sound promising. I'm ready! How about you guys?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug,
The weather forcast was for Biggs Junction, I got it from one of the on line weather services.
Dean


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm bringing ours, Steve. There is some good riding in the area.


 Thanks I'll put the rack on the Winnie when it gets back from service then - are you taking your or just the kids?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> I'm bringing ours, Steve. There is some good riding in the area.


 Thanks I'll put the rack on the Winnie when it gets back from service then - are you taking your or just the kids?
[/quote]
Actually, this weekend it will just be my DS and I (Shannon and DD will be off at a Brownie camp... sleeping on the ground.







). But, to answer your question, I will be bringing both our bikes.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

So if we were to say drive down to deschutes for the day Saturday would we get a mat ?









We don't really need a mat. Just kind of thinking we need a drive after the last week.


----------



## ARzark

BlueWedge said:


> So if we were to say drive down to deschutes for the day Saturday would we get a mat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't really need a mat. Just kind of thinking we need a drive after the last week.


You know, after the week month I have had, a little drive down to Deschutes would do us good. Someone would have to guarantee me a mat though







Circumstances have prevented us from leaving for Arkansas as of yet...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WAcamper said:


> So if we were to say drive down to deschutes for the day Saturday would we get a mat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't really need a mat. Just kind of thinking we need a drive after the last week.


You know, after the week month I have had, a little drive down to Deschutes would do us good. Someone would have to guarantee me a mat though







Circumstances have prevented us from leaving for Arkansas as of yet...
[/quote]
what the heck you doing in Arkansas? seen any Outbacks?


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> So if we were to say drive down to deschutes for the day Saturday would we get a mat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't really need a mat. Just kind of thinking we need a drive after the last week.


You know, after the week month I have had, a little drive down to Deschutes would do us good. Someone would have to guarantee me a mat though







Circumstances have prevented us from leaving for Arkansas as of yet...
[/quote]
You guys show up at the rally, and I will see to it you get mats. And have a great time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oh happy day!

UPS just dropped off 12 bottles of the secret Outbackers.com Kool-aid mix. Are we ready to party!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945




----------



## PDX_Shannon

Pdx_Doug/Sweetheart,
Just so you won't worry about DS and I, we will be sleeping in a heated bunk house.

Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Shannon said:


> Pdx_Doug/Sweetheart,
> Just so you won't worry about DS and I, we will be sleeping in a heated bunk house.
> 
> Pdx_Shannon


----------



## PDX_Doug

FOR PNW OUTBACKERS SPRING RALLY ATTENDEES:​
Shannon and I have been working to get the new Outbackers.com General Store on line. We are almost there, but not quite. Still finalizing what the best shipping options are. We do however have the shirt and hat inventory in hand. If anyone is interested, and would like to order anything, I will be glad to bring your order to the rally, and save you the shipping costs. We have the following available:

Hats: This is a high quality, dark gray adjustable cloth cap with a two color embroidered Outbackers.com logo above the bill. Very nice! Price: $20

Adult Shirts: High quality Tees in either stone gray or navy blue. Again with a two color embroidered Outbackers.com logo above the left breast. Available in adult S, M, L and XL. Price $19

Youth Shirts: These high quality tees are available in a cool sky blue, or a hot sunset yellow (Yellow, but with a decidedly orange shift). Youth shirts feature a two color screened Outbackers.com logo on the left breast, and are available in S (6-8), M (10-12), L (14-16) and XL (18-20) youth sizes. Price $14

If you are interested, please PM me no later than Noon on Friday, and I will bring them along!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Hats: This is a high quality, dark gray adjustable cloth cap with a two color embroidered Outbackers.com logo above the bill. Very nice! Price: $20
> 
> Adult Shirts: High quality Tees in either stone gray or navy blue. Again with a two color embroidered Outbackers.com logo above the left breast. Available in adult S, M, L and XL. Price $19


2 hats/2 Ts, please...and I'll be certain you get a mat!


----------



## Y-Guy




----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


>


Great graphics Y-Guy! Where did you find those??
I agree! We want pics







I wanna see what my free Zion T-shirt looks like


----------



## Crismon4

.....so demanding









Doug,

We will blindly place our order for the following:

1 Adult medium, Navy
1 Adult large, Navy
1 Youth 6-8, Yellow
1 Youth 10-12, Yellow

One question, as we come from the land of 67 inches....are these pre-shrunk?

Thanks







,

Tricia


----------



## jnk36jnk

Current weather forcast for zip code 97065, (Biggs Junction, three miles from the campground) for this weak end at the rally is:

Friday, partly cloudy, low of 47, high of 77
Saturday, partly cloudy, low of 48, high of 77
Sunday, partly cloudy, low of 47, high of 75

It's looking better all the time, perfect weather for a rally

Todays fuel prices at the Union 76 station at Biggs are:

un-leaded 2.99 / gal; diesel 2.89 / gal
no fuel price change, at least reported, in the last few days

Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

Y-Guy said:


> One question, as we come from the land of 67 inches....are these pre-shrunk?


I just checked Tricia. 100% pre-shrunk cotton.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## maxie2

We are staying in A-loop along with friends. Are we still welcome at the potluck if we provide some food?
Hal and Ann


----------



## skippershe

Come on Doug, I'm sure your children are perfectly capable of taking a photo of you and the Mrs. while modeling this fine apparel


----------



## PDX_Doug

maxie2 said:


> Come on Doug, I'm sure your children are perfectly capable of taking a photo of you and the Mrs. while modeling this fine apparel


That they are Dawn. But I tend to work better behind the camera.
Something to do with that statute of limitations thing...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

I'm sure there's a modeling fee for the Y-Guy family.







As far as I know though - it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> .....so demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> We will blindly place our order for the following:
> 
> 1 Adult medium, Navy
> 1 Adult large, Navy
> 1 Youth 6-8, Yellow
> 1 Youth 10-12, Yellow
> 
> One question, as we come from the land of 67 inches....are these pre-shrunk?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Tricia


67" ha!ha! too funny! we'll take one gray ex large shirt and one gray hat for Rick and one gray medium shirt for me. But we won't be at rally so guess you'll have to mail them . Let me know total and address to send funds...Thanks Doug!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> But I tend to work better behind the camera.


Then use a mirror. We need pictures!

Ed & Ellen


----------



## jnk36jnk

maxie2 said:


> We are staying in A-loop along with friends. Are we still welcome at the potluck if we provide some food?
> Hal and Ann


Of course your welcome to come to the potluck, as are your friends, and you should count on being in group picture, which is generally taken shortly before the pot luck.

Dean


----------



## snsgraham

Just a reminder to all of you planning to bring your dogs. Last spring we had a few people that found ticks on their dogs so be sure to treat for ticks before you come to the rally and check for them after the weekend. Besure to check yourself and the kids too.

See you all this weekend!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Good tip, Scott!
Thanks for the reminder.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

snsgraham said:


> Just a reminder to all of you planning to bring your dogs. Last spring we had a few people that found ticks on their dogs so be sure to treat for ticks before you come to the rally and check for them after the weekend. Besure to check yourself and the kids too.
> 
> See you all this weekend!


And your rakes for the Goose Poop!!


----------



## BlueWedge

We will be there without the trailer on Saturday around noon and stay until after the potluck. We are bringing sausage-corn bread casserole and brownies if I remember correctly.

Looking forward to being there and seeing everyone. After the last week or so I need a drive.


----------



## ARzark

OK gang, it looks like we will be attending! We'll try for Friday but it may be Saturday late morning before we actually get there. Life is so upside down for us right now and our poor neglected Outback has been sitting patiently since our Christmas trip.... But we'll be there!

You have no idea how much we need the good times of a PNW rally right now. Dean, do you have a space we can tuck into???


----------



## jnk36jnk

Welcome back Jeff and Tracy, glad to see you can make it. We have two sites available, I think your 5ver will fit best in *G 59*

Maxie2 was going to be there but they are staying over in A loop with friends.

See you this week end

Dean

PS Jodi wants to know what you are bringing to the pot luck


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Sorry to say but we will not make it







We are swammped at work and 2 electricians short and looks like I am working most of Saturday. I could work next weekend but we have a camping party planned and reserved for our son's 5th birthday and can't and won't cancell it. We were really looking forward to meeting all of the new people and seeing the wonderful pnw outbackers.

Hope you all have a great time and a safe trip.

Scott and Jamie


----------



## ARzark

jnk36jnk said:


> Sorry to say but we will not make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are swammped at work and 2 electricians short and looks like I am working most of Saturday. I could work next weekend but we have a camping party planned and reserved for our son's 5th birthday and can't and won't cancell it. We were really looking forward to meeting all of the new people and seeing the wonderful pnw outbackers.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time and a safe trip.
> 
> Scott and Jamie


Bummer you guys, we'll miss you!
Are you sure though?? I was out for a time but just couldn't miss out on all the fun. Wouldn't be the same without you guys


----------



## jewel

you guys better take lots of pictures this weekend!!! Al and I were --><-- this close lastnight to joining you guys. It's only a 6hr drive from us. We wouldnt of gotten there til midnight and the trip would of cost like $400 in gas. We got smart and thought,no, we should save our money for Zion.









have a GREAT weekend you guys!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott and Jamie said:


> Sorry to say but we will not make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are swammped at work and 2 electricians short and looks like I am working most of Saturday. I could work next weekend but we have a camping party planned and reserved for our son's 5th birthday and can't and won't cancell it. We were really looking forward to meeting all of the new people and seeing the wonderful pnw outbackers.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time and a safe trip.
> 
> Scott and Jamie


Scott and Jamie,

I'm sorry to hear you guys can't make it to camp. Bummer!







Any chance you can make it Saturday evening for the potluck? It sounds like you will need a break, and as close as you guys are...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

We have had a lot of un expected last minute drop outs, some moving from the group site to A loop and even one earlier drop out returning and some coming in on Saturday and others coming just for the pot luck. If I kept up with all that activity, there are now a whole bunch  of Outbackers planning on attending the 6th Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally at Deschutes River State Park this week end.

I have combined the attendees list with the pot luck food list

1. jnk36jnk *G-63* Pinquinto beans, Cole slaw, ice cream
2. LarrytheOutback *G-53* corn bread & Chili
3. PDX Doug *G-55* Kool aide, chips, lemon cake, gas-x
4. mv945 *G-54* raspberry jello salad
5. Fox Family *G-57* 
6. *G-60* 
7. jim00592 *G-66* mac & potato salad
8. Baseballrocks *G-67* pistachio pudding salad, Au gratin potatoes
9. snsgrahm *G-69* hot dogs & buns, onions & cheese for Chile dogs
10. Thunder *G-65* assorted fresh fruits
11 Camper Andy *G-61* chili
12. Dawgs *G-52* Cinnamon pork roast, deviled eggs
13. 4H1DinaOB (Formerly jskeele) *G-58*
14. Nails2001 *G-64* 
15. Y-Guy (ex-officio outbacker) *G-50* Missouri BBQ sandwich's, mac & cheese
16. 3Cowdogs *G-51* killer cheese cake
17. Are We Lost Yet *G-68* 
18. WAcamper *G-59* Pulled pork and buns
19. G-56

Maxie2 will be staying in A-loop with friends 
Crismon 4, green salad (attending pot luck only)
Blue Wedge, corn meal sausage casserole and brownies, attending pot luck only

Those that dropped out will be missed.

Dean


----------



## snsgraham

Dean,
Man is that ever a mouthfull!! Lots to keep up with with all of the changes, etc.

We are heading out tonight so we will see everybody Saturday AM sometime..









Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott and Jamie,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you guys can't make it to camp. Bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you can make it Saturday evening for the potluck? It sounds like you will need a break, and as close as you guys are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I am really hope it works out and we find our way to the rally...but not looking good at the moment. We won't beable to make the fall rally either since the stork is coming around the 2nd week in Sept









Would love to get back together with you guys so maybe we could do a mini rally (very remote dry camp) up on Hood later this spring in one of our favorite spots. I'm sure OC would be up to some good old dry camping. Just bring the kool-aide and I'll bring the Grill









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Weather looks great!
Mid 70's today and Saturday, mid 60's Sunday.
10% chance of rain throughout the weekend.
Pretty light winds (for The Gorge).

*YIPPIE!!!*

_On the toad again!..._

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

I felt like going outside washing and packing the trailer. That wasn't to be, sigh, mustang just doesn't have the tow rating to get the 21RS there.

We should get there around 12 tomorrow. If anyone needs anything tomorrow we can pick it up for you on our way. The grahams have our home phone and cell #. They should be at deschutes now.

Rally Rally Rally


----------



## Y-Guy

We're gassed up, propaned up, watered up (are those words?) and ready to go. Even went and bought a rake! No need for a weed whacker on this trip is there?



BlueWedge said:


> I felt like going outside washing and packing the trailer. That wasn't to be, sigh, mustang just doesn't have the tow rating to get the 21RS there.


You could rent a U-Haul Truck for the weekend


----------



## jewel

Scott and Jamie said:


> Scott and Jamie,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you guys can't make it to camp. Bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you can make it Saturday evening for the potluck? It sounds like you will need a break, and as close as you guys are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I am really hope it works out and we find our way to the rally...but not looking good at the moment. We won't beable to make the fall rally either since the stork is coming around the 2nd week in Sept









Would love to get back together with you guys so maybe we could do a mini rally (very remote dry camp) up on Hood later this spring in one of our favorite spots. I'm sure OC would be up to some good old dry camping. Just bring the kool-aide and I'll bring the Grill









Scott
[/quote]

Theres a FALL rally?? where???


----------



## BlueWedge

Y-Guy said:


> I felt like going outside washing and packing the trailer. That wasn't to be, sigh, mustang just doesn't have the tow rating to get the 21RS there.


You could rent a U-Haul Truck for the weekend








[/quote]

Hey whats the tow capacity on that winnie ? Take the scenic route and pick us up on your way.









Actually renting is one of our backup plans to make Zion. I have a suspicion that we will find something before Zion though.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jewel said:


> Scott and Jamie,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you guys can't make it to camp. Bummer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you can make it Saturday evening for the potluck? It sounds like you will need a break, and as close as you guys are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I am really hope it works out and we find our way to the rally...but not looking good at the moment. We won't beable to make the fall rally either since the stork is coming around the 2nd week in Sept









Would love to get back together with you guys so maybe we could do a mini rally (very remote dry camp) up on Hood later this spring in one of our favorite spots. I'm sure OC would be up to some good old dry camping. Just bring the kool-aide and I'll bring the Grill









Scott
[/quote]

Theres a FALL rally?? where???








[/quote]
Yeah WHERE?? when?







Sitting here all alone, sniffle, in the PNW while the rest of the gang is at the rally. Excuse me, I have to go hurt myself now.......


----------



## wolfwood

If any of you are still around (geeeez...its only 2:30 in the afternoon there!!) - here's to a wonderful, safe, and happy Rally for you all!! Have a great time and bring back LOTS & LOTS of pictures!!!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Ninty-six dollars of gas in the 'burb
Ninty-six dollars of gas...

Larry is being de-winterized as I write. See you all tomorrow afternoon between 1:30 and 2:00 (after little league games!).

Ed


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yeah WHERE?? when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting here all alone, sniffle, in the PNW while the rest of the gang is at the rally. Excuse me, I have to go hurt myself now.......


Take a deep breath some of us are still with you... I think a TV/TT PNW shakedown rally might be in order sometime soon. Didn't someone mention something like that ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LarryTheOutback said:


> Ninty-six dollars of gas in the 'burb
> Ninty-six dollars of gas...
> 
> Larry is being de-winterized as I write. See you all tomorrow afternoon between 1:30 and 2:00 (after little league games!).
> 
> Ed


and with gas prices like they are, tomorrow you'll be singing: $196 of gas in the burb!


----------



## skippershe

Bye everyone








We'll get along here somehow without you all








Have a wonderful time at the rally and be sure to bring home some good stories and lots of photos!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Bye everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get along here somehow without you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time at the rally and be sure to bring home some good stories and lots of photos!


and think of those who couldn't go...


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and with gas prices like they are


$3.299 for this fill-up. Sigh.

David, Sophie and Ed '57 are patiently waiting to leave for our (abbreviated) Rally. David won his baseball game, now Sophie plays in the morning then we get to leave. Ellen & Clara remaining home, Ed '96 at Boy Scout camp.

Ed


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bye everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get along here somehow without you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time at the rally and be sure to bring home some good stories and lots of photos!


and think of those who couldn't go...








[/quote]
I hear you on that one Tawnya







Well I did get out of work tomorrow..Going to be a uncle again sometime tonight or in the morning. Sister inlaw has been on bed rest for 2 months and the doctors decided it would be best for her and the baby to deliver early. she is at 35 weeks. I hope eveything goes good and we will heading to Portland early in the morning to be with them.

Hope everyone had a safe trip and have fun.

Scott and Jamie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> Yeah WHERE?? when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting here all alone, sniffle, in the PNW while the rest of the gang is at the rally. Excuse me, I have to go hurt myself now.......


Take a deep breath some of us are still with you... I think a TV/TT PNW shakedown rally might be in order sometime soon. Didn't someone mention something like that ?
[/quote]
YAY!!!! Bluewedge is planning a shakedown! ( ok, that might not be what you said but it's what I HEARD!) yippee!!!!!!!!!!! yahoooo!!!!!!! go Bluewedge!!!!


----------



## Crismon4

Thanks to PNW Spring Rally folks for throwing a great event! We arrived about 2:00pm Saturday, had great conversations, met some new members (though I only remember screen names, how sad is that







) and enjoyed some great grub!

Sadly, we had to depart about 8:30pm as the boys were falling asleep and didn't get around to saying our goodbyes to everyone. So thanks again for the hospitality!

Our S.O.B. fifth wheel can't arrive too soon! it was REALLY hard to drive away and not camp out with everyone







!

Thanks,

Tricia, Gordon, Robert and Jesse



Scott and Jamie said:


> Would love to get back together with you guys so maybe we could do a mini rally (very remote dry camp) up on Hood later this spring in one of our favorite spots. I'm sure OC would be up to some good old dry camping. Just bring the kool-aide and I'll bring the Grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


? Mini Rally ?







Name the place and date......we were talking at the Rally, sometimes it's easier just to put the stake in the ground..so to speak...name the date and "they will come"....any way just a thought









Tricia


----------



## skippershe

OK! It's Sunday! Pics and stories!! Can't wait for pics and stories!!
Hope you all had a great time and a safe trip home









Time for pics and stories!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Would love to get back together with you guys so maybe we could do a mini rally (very remote dry camp) up on Hood later this spring in one of our favorite spots. I'm sure OC would be up to some good old dry camping. Just bring the kool-aide and I'll bring the Grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


? Mini Rally ?







Name the place and date......we were talking at the Rally, sometimes it's easier just to put the stake in the ground..so to speak...name the date and "they will come"....any way just a thought









Tricia
[/quote]
isnt " THE HOOD" dangerous place?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, well we are home from the Spring PNW Rally, now I only have the Regional Rally to look forward to. We had a great time. I think the count was 16 families, not counting visitors and somewhere around 54 people. The weather was great, no high winds this time. We are thinking that we will have a fall rally, same place, last of September. More on that later I guess. I h ave to go back ot unloading. Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> OK! It's Sunday! Pics and stories!! Can't wait for pics and stories!!
> Hope you all had a great time and a safe trip home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for pics and stories!!


Did she mention pix and stories?


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

We're back as well and the motor home is cleaned up and put away. (let's not even talk about laundry). We had a super time reconnecting with old friends and making some new friends. We also are looking forward to Zion!

Time to do the laundry!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> Bye everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get along here somehow without you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time at the rally and be sure to bring home some good stories and lots of photos!


and think of those who couldn't go...








[/quote]
I hear you on that one Tawnya







Well I did get out of work tomorrow..Going to be a uncle again sometime tonight or in the morning. Sister inlaw has been on bed rest for 2 months and the doctors decided it would be best for her and the baby to deliver early. she is at 35 weeks. I hope eveything goes good and we will heading to Portland early in the morning to be with them.

Hope everyone had a safe trip and have fun.

Scott and Jamie
[/quote]
Scott, how did it all go?


----------



## BlueWedge

I was going to post earlier but we ended up being a bit slow this morning. We made is home around 12:15am. We hardly had a chance to say hi to everyone before we had to leave. I felt bad for leaving so fast last night and not saying many goodbyes. We were around a 1.5 hours late leaving according to our plan. We had a great time but not having the trailer there made it entirely too short.

I will post our pix later tonight.

Thanks to Jodi and Dean for getting everything/everyone organized and pointed in the right direction. You did a wonderful job with the weather.

Thanks also to Curtis RV for the mats they contributed.


----------



## ARzark

Good times, good times









I'll post the teaser pic... The potluck of course


----------



## jewel

WOW! that picture looks so nice! Looks like you all had great weather! Cant wait to hear stories and see some more pix!!


----------



## BlueWedge

OK gallery is up. I wouldn't recommend viewing this without broadband.

2007 PNW Spring Rally Gallery


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> OK gallery is up. I wouldn't recommend viewing this without broadband.
> 
> 2007 PNW Spring Rally Gallery


Very Nice! Thank you for posting photos so quickly for those of us left behind








Looks like you all had quite a feast! I bet nobody went hungry on this trip









I was able to identify a few people, Doug, Jeff, Andy, the Grahams and Y-Guy's Winnebago









Did you all get personalized Outbackers.com shirts or were those from a previous event?
They look really great









Thanks again, it made my evening!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

BlueWedge said:


> OK gallery is up. I wouldn't recommend viewing this without broadband.
> 
> 2007 PNW Spring Rally Gallery


Cool pictures! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## jewel

Thanks for sharing those pictures, and so quickly!!!







Looks like everyone had a great time and there was lots of food to go around! The place where you had it looked beautiful!! Makes me want to go camping now!







I didnt know who anyone was in the pictures,LOL.

again, thanks for sharing!! I enjoyed them.


----------



## Y-Guy

Here are some additional *2007 Spring Rally Photos*


----------



## skippershe

Y-Guy said:


> Here are some additional *2007 Spring Rally Photos*


Thanks Y-Guy!








Those were great photos too








Now if we just knew who everyone was









One thing I did notice was the gorgeous shiny fleet of TV's (besides the Outbacks of course)


----------



## LarryTheOutback

It was so great to see everyone again, even if only for one night. And it was nice to meet some new (to us) Outbackers.

Thanks to Jodi and Dean for organizing a great rally. Thanks to Doug for all he does for Outbackers, and thanks to Curtis Trailers for the great mat.

We'll see you all at the Fall rally!

Ed, David & Sophie


----------



## jewel

Thanks for the pix Y-Guy! those were great too!! I cant get over the scenery there! Just gorgeous! I'll have to make it there next year if there is a rally there. These pix make me even more excited for Zion (if that was even possible!)







Thanks for sharing!! I loved them!

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

The pics of the rally look great! I was going nuts all weekend wishing I was there











Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Scott, how did it all go?


Hi Tawnya, Well the doctors on Friday said they would deliver on Saturday. Well new docs for the weekend and they just loaded her up on pain killers for the docs on Monday. The Doctor this morning said it will happen 10am in the morning. So we all hope it goes great and they said the baby should only have too spend about 2 days in the prenatal area. My poor sister inlaw has been on bed rest for 2 months and the whole time pertty much in labor...she is ready for it to be over.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> Scott, how did it all go?


Hi Tawnya, Well the doctors on Friday said they would deliver on Saturday. Well new docs for the weekend and they just loaded her up on pain killers for the docs on Monday. The Doctor this morning said it will happen 10am in the morning. So we all hope it goes great and they said the baby should only have too spend about 2 days in the prenatal area. My poor sister inlaw has been on bed rest for 2 months and the whole time pertty much in labor...she is ready for it to be over.
[/quote]
tell em to get a few hundred cigars (bubblegum kind) to pass out to the Outback family!


----------



## WACOUGAR

Thanks for sharing the photos. Looks like a great place and like we missed a great time. Sometimes I think we live on the wrong end of the state. Anyway, maybe we can make the next rally down there if we plan ahead. Or, who knows, maybe one can be planned up this way.......









Kelly


----------



## monteolsen1

Those are awesome photos!!! Hopefully, we'll make the next one. Our 26RLS is on order!

Monte, Theresa, and Joseph Olsen



BlueWedge said:


> OK gallery is up. I wouldn't recommend viewing this without broadband.
> 
> 2007 PNW Spring Rally Gallery


----------



## 3cowdogs

It was our first rally, we had a great time. It was good to meet you all. Steve and Holly are some good people, great neighbors! Had a ball guys. My noisy old Ford PSD felt outta place with all those Dodges around. If anyone is thinking about a trip down around our end of the state, drop us a line, might be able to give ya some helpful info. We're heading over to the Oregon Sunstone area out of Plush for Memorial weekend. The high desert is one of our favorite places.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

3cowdogs said:


> It was our first rally, we had a great time. It was good to meet you all. Steve and Holly are some good people, great neighbors! Had a ball guys. My noisy old Ford PSD felt outta place with all those Dodges around. If anyone is thinking about a trip down around our end of the state, drop us a line, might be able to give ya some helpful info. We're heading over to the Oregon Sunstone area out of Plush for Memorial weekend. The high desert is one of our favorite places.


what town do you live in?


----------



## masumangan

Great rally - Thanks for the pix guys. We had to pull out early on Sunday so we didn't see many on the way out. It was for good reason though - wife made her flight and we are now the proud owners of a house (with RV parking) in beautiful Tucson AZ! If you don't feel like stopping at Zion, you all are welcome to visit just North of the Mexican border.

Another issue - I was worried about the increasing noises coming from my 'Burb's rear axle all the way home and it turns out is was for good reason. I put it in the shop and the 130K on the fluid, the extended towing at or over the axle's rated weight and generally poor care its been given has taken its toll. Pinion and axle bearings was the original prognosis, but the chunks missing from the spider gears has me looking at a complete gear change along with everything else. Ugh!









Take Care and we had fun
Matt and Susan

P.S. the ticks loved the kids!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

LOST AND FOUND!

David lost his camouflage jacket, perhaps at the Rally.

If you found it, please PM us.

Otherwise, no need to post sympathy or "we don't have it".

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## 3cowdogs

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It was our first rally, we had a great time. It was good to meet you all. Steve and Holly are some good people, great neighbors! Had a ball guys. My noisy old Ford PSD felt outta place with all those Dodges around. If anyone is thinking about a trip down around our end of the state, drop us a line, might be able to give ya some helpful info. We're heading over to the Oregon Sunstone area out of Plush for Memorial weekend. The high desert is one of our favorite places.


what town do you live in?








[/quote]

We're in Klamath Falls


----------

